# Weekly Competition 2022-42



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R F' U2 R' U F' R U' R U'
*2. *U' R2 U' F R2 F' R' U' R U2 F'
*3. *U' F' U2 F U' R U' R U2 F' U'
*4. *R U2 R' U R F' R2 U R2 U2 R'
*5. *R2 U R' F U2 R2 F' U2 R' U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D R B2 R' B D B R' F2 U2 F L2 B U2 L2 B R2 L'
*2. *U' R' L2 F B R2 B U' R' F2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 L'
*3. *L' F D F' U2 F2 R D' B2 R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R
*4. *B' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' U2 B L' F' L' U' L' B2 U B R2 U
*5. *B R' B' L U L' F2 D R' L' B2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 U' B2 D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 L' U' L R2 F' B2 L2 D2 F L2 R' U R2 F' B' R D Rw2 F' Uw2 L' Uw2 F2 L' Fw2 R' U2 B U2 Uw L' U' R' B' Uw' R' Fw Uw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' U'
*2. *F2 U' B' R2 D' R2 D2 R L2 D2 B R2 B R2 L2 F2 R2 L' B2 Fw2 Uw2 D B' L2 Fw2 B Uw2 Rw2 B2 D2 U' B Rw' D2 Rw2 Uw2 F' Fw' D' Rw Fw' L2 U' R'
*3. *F' L' U2 R' L2 F D L' U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 F2 Rw2 D Fw2 D2 F Uw2 Rw2 L2 U F' U2 D Fw2 Rw B' U' Rw' F L Fw' L2 Uw' Rw' Fw Rw2
*4. *D' B2 L' U2 F R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D B U' F B L' F Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 B D' Fw2 D2 B' D R2 D' Rw' L2 B2 U' L D' Fw' Rw' R Fw2
*5. *L2 B2 F L' F D' B F' L U2 B' L2 F' U2 F R2 U2 B' F Uw2 B R2 Fw2 U Fw2 Uw2 F' B Uw2 B2 D' B Rw' D' R L Uw2 Rw F' Uw L' Uw2 F Rw' Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U F Uw' Lw' U2 R2 Uw2 Dw' B' L Fw' U2 R2 Lw' F' L Dw U2 Uw F2 Uw' F' Uw' U' Rw F2 B2 Fw Lw Dw2 D F2 Dw' B Dw2 Uw' Lw D2 Bw B' Dw' Uw U Fw Dw' Uw2 F U D2 B2 U2 F2 Rw2 Bw' Fw R' U2 Fw2 U' R'
*2. *Lw' Rw F' R Fw Dw2 B D B L B2 R Bw2 R' B2 R' Rw2 D' Uw R2 B F L Uw D Dw2 Bw2 L' Lw' B Fw2 Uw L Rw D Fw2 D' Fw Uw2 Bw R' F' L2 Rw2 R2 Uw R Dw Fw2 F B2 Dw2 Bw D' Rw Fw2 R2 Dw2 Lw' Bw
*3. *B' Rw B R2 Bw' F' L Dw2 L' B L' Dw U R Rw' Dw Bw L' F' Dw Bw' R2 Dw Bw' Rw D2 Rw' Fw Uw' L2 Dw' U Fw B R2 Rw' Uw2 B' Fw Rw' U' B' Dw' Lw' Dw' L2 Dw2 D' R L' D2 L B U Lw F L2 Rw' Fw Dw'
*4. *B D' F2 R2 Dw B' Dw L2 Fw' Bw' D Fw' Bw U2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 L R Fw Bw Uw U' L' Fw' Uw' D2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Rw B2 Uw2 Fw Bw Rw' U Uw B' Uw' U Bw' Lw2 Bw F' D2 Rw Uw' D2 Rw2 Bw' Uw' Dw2 L D Lw' U' Rw' Lw2 Uw'
*5. *B U Dw2 L Bw R' Lw F2 D' L F2 D2 U' Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw F' Dw2 D R' Fw2 U' Bw2 R F' R2 L' Lw2 Dw' R Uw F2 Bw' Dw' F' R2 Bw Dw' F R' D2 Lw' Bw2 Fw' U' Fw2 Rw' Lw2 Fw Dw2 D2 B F U' Rw2 U F2 Uw' R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Fw2 Bw' Lw Rw2 D2 L2 Uw' Rw' D U Dw2 F' Bw2 Dw' R2 Dw R Dw' 3Fw B2 3Uw' D' F2 3Rw' R 3Fw' B Dw Rw2 3Rw' Fw' 3Fw R Rw2 3Uw' L2 Bw2 U 3Uw' R2 3Fw' Rw' Fw2 3Fw' Bw F2 3Rw Bw2 3Uw2 L2 Fw' Dw2 R' Fw2 Rw' F' Bw2 Lw' 3Rw' D' R' F2 Bw' B' D' Fw 3Rw' Rw' 3Fw' Uw2 Dw F2 B 3Rw Uw2 Fw U Dw' Rw' Uw
*2. *Bw' L2 F' Bw2 R L2 D' Bw' R2 3Uw' Rw2 R2 3Uw' D' Lw' Uw R Fw Dw2 Rw 3Uw' L 3Fw' Uw Bw2 Fw 3Fw' F' Dw2 3Fw' F' 3Rw' 3Uw2 F Fw' U' R2 L2 Fw B 3Fw2 R D' L Bw2 3Rw2 Fw R' 3Fw' F' L2 3Uw2 Uw B D' L' 3Rw' 3Fw' F U 3Fw B' D' 3Uw' 3Fw Lw L2 Bw2 Rw2 D Dw2 B' R' F Lw2 Fw' Bw B' Dw2 Fw'
*3. *3Rw Bw' 3Fw 3Uw' D2 L2 Dw' 3Uw Bw' Fw' L Lw' Uw Bw2 Rw 3Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw' Dw' Fw' F R 3Rw F' Fw' Lw R' L U2 D' Rw2 Uw Dw 3Uw F' L2 3Fw2 U2 3Uw2 Fw B' Uw' L Lw2 B D2 Uw' Dw Bw Rw U B' Fw2 Lw 3Fw' Lw2 L Rw2 B' R Fw L 3Fw' D' Rw' U' Lw2 3Uw L 3Uw' Uw2 3Rw2 Lw2 3Uw2 Fw2 F' Bw Uw' Bw2
*4. *R 3Fw2 3Rw' R' F2 Dw2 Rw2 B D 3Fw2 L' 3Rw2 U2 Bw U2 L Lw' 3Rw 3Fw F Lw2 Bw F' L' Dw R' F' 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw 3Uw 3Rw2 L2 Dw Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw Fw' F Rw' L2 B' L' Dw' L U' D Lw Uw Bw' R2 3Uw Dw2 D2 U2 Fw' F' D 3Fw Bw D R' F' B2 Rw2 Uw Fw' B Dw2 B' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Uw' B2 R' Lw' Uw2 U' Lw'
*5. *Uw' Rw 3Rw U 3Uw2 Rw 3Rw' L2 R 3Uw' Uw Bw2 U2 Uw2 3Fw' Rw' Dw U' Bw D2 Dw R2 3Fw' Fw2 B' R 3Rw' L2 3Fw' D2 B' Fw2 D Bw F' L2 Dw' B2 3Uw' U B 3Uw' Rw Uw Fw' Dw' Bw2 U2 D' Dw2 Rw2 B R2 U2 Uw' 3Fw' Lw' Uw' B 3Fw2 U' Dw' F' D Bw2 Rw2 F' 3Rw' U F R 3Fw R Dw2 3Rw2 U F' 3Fw' Uw 3Rw

*7x7x7*
*1. *Rw' Uw2 B2 Uw F Fw' 3Lw D' Uw' 3Fw2 L' Dw' Lw 3Bw' R' U2 Uw2 Bw' 3Dw R2 3Lw Uw' 3Lw' F Lw2 Bw' 3Lw' 3Uw2 D2 B2 3Uw' D' U2 Dw' 3Lw' Uw2 3Rw2 F2 3Uw Rw2 Bw2 3Fw' 3Rw' Fw' D2 B' 3Fw' F' U2 F 3Dw2 3Rw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 U Fw' 3Rw2 F U L Uw2 3Rw2 U' Rw' Bw2 3Dw2 U' L 3Fw2 U2 3Bw 3Uw B2 Uw2 D' Rw' Dw' B F' Rw' 3Uw2 3Lw2 R' Dw' Fw2 L Dw' 3Rw Lw2 L2 B2 Lw' 3Fw' Uw2 Dw 3Bw2 3Dw 3Bw' D2 Fw'
*2. *Uw' F2 B2 3Rw Lw' D' Lw' D2 B2 3Bw2 Dw2 F Uw2 3Fw' 3Dw' Lw2 Uw B 3Fw2 Fw2 3Dw' Rw2 Lw Fw2 D' 3Dw' F2 D' L U 3Uw2 3Lw2 L2 D2 Rw2 Lw2 3Dw F2 U2 Rw' 3Fw2 L' 3Lw2 Dw' 3Lw D2 B' 3Rw 3Uw2 3Rw' Lw U' Rw2 Uw2 U' Fw' 3Bw2 3Lw2 Rw F' R 3Bw' Bw' F2 D Rw' U' 3Dw Lw Uw2 3Fw2 Uw Bw2 Lw L F' 3Dw2 Fw' Uw 3Rw 3Dw' F2 B2 3Dw D' 3Fw' Rw R' 3Lw 3Uw2 D' B' Rw2 Lw' Dw2 Bw2 3Uw2 Bw Fw U
*3. *F2 Rw' D' 3Bw' Rw 3Lw 3Bw' Rw R2 F Dw' Rw2 U' Dw2 Fw' Dw2 Fw2 3Uw2 D' 3Bw' B' Rw' R2 Bw2 B Dw U' 3Uw' R' L2 3Uw2 3Rw' F' Lw' Fw2 Bw R' B2 3Lw2 3Fw D' Lw2 3Dw' U Uw' B' D2 Bw2 3Rw' R F2 3Dw U2 3Bw Bw' Lw' B' U 3Bw2 3Fw 3Uw 3Lw2 3Rw' B2 3Fw' Uw Fw2 U2 3Fw2 3Lw2 D' 3Lw2 3Bw Uw' L2 Rw U Lw2 B Uw' 3Fw Bw' Fw2 B Lw2 Fw' B' 3Uw2 Fw2 U2 Lw2 3Dw2 Bw' L2 3Rw2 Rw2 Dw B' Bw' R'
*4. *Rw2 3Dw' B' 3Lw' U 3Dw' Fw' 3Bw' D' Dw 3Uw2 3Rw 3Dw' D F' 3Lw' D2 L 3Bw2 3Uw' Uw Bw' B Lw2 3Rw2 3Bw 3Rw' 3Lw2 3Bw R2 Fw' 3Fw' R D' Dw2 B' Lw' 3Uw' D 3Dw' Rw Bw' 3Dw' Dw2 3Uw' 3Bw' L' 3Rw' 3Dw2 Dw' Lw' 3Rw F' Dw 3Lw2 Lw2 Fw 3Rw2 3Lw2 Rw2 Bw 3Fw 3Bw 3Lw' Uw2 B D Dw2 R2 Uw2 F2 D2 3Bw' L' Bw' R 3Lw' Fw2 U B Dw2 D2 B2 Uw2 3Dw Bw' Dw' 3Fw' D2 L' Dw2 3Bw' 3Dw Lw' R2 D Fw' 3Bw2 3Rw' 3Lw2
*5. *3Fw2 Dw 3Fw2 U 3Lw 3Dw' 3Rw R2 Rw 3Dw2 F' 3Fw' L Bw2 Lw' Fw' 3Lw' Bw Uw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 F2 Fw B' 3Bw2 3Lw' Lw 3Rw' U Uw 3Fw' 3Lw Bw B2 F2 3Bw2 Uw2 Dw 3Dw Fw2 U' R' 3Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' 3Dw2 R 3Dw B2 Bw2 D2 B2 L' 3Rw Dw' Bw2 3Dw2 L D Fw' U2 B F2 U 3Bw' F Lw L' Bw Fw' F' B Dw' D' 3Uw 3Fw Uw' R2 3Dw2 3Fw' Dw 3Lw2 Rw2 L 3Rw' D 3Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw 3Dw 3Lw2 Lw2 3Rw' 3Uw2 Uw 3Lw L2 U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F U2 F U2 R' U' F U2 F R2
*2. *F U' R U' R' U' F' U2 F R U
*3. *R' U2 F U' R' F R' F U R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' L B2 L U L2 D B2 U F2 B' D2 F U2 D2 B D2 L2 Fw'
*2. *U' F D2 B' L' U' B' U' D2 B2 L' U2 L F2 U' D2 B2 D' Fw' Uw
*3. *L D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U F' U2 F2 U L' F R2 B' F' L D2 Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B U2 D' R' F2 B' U L R B R' U2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R Uw2 B' R Fw2 F R F2 Uw D R2 Uw2 Fw2 U Fw Rw B' L' Fw D2 x y2
*2. *D L' B' F R U2 F' L2 R F2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 L2 D' L2 U Rw2 D' R Fw2 F2 L2 Fw2 L U B2 Rw2 D2 U' Fw D2 U' R2 D Uw R Fw R Uw2 U2 Rw2 D2 x2 y2
*3. *B L' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 D B U B2 U' R U F' L Rw2 F2 Uw2 D B' F' L2 F Rw2 U' B2 L2 Rw' F2 L' Uw2 F' Rw' Uw' L2 B Uw' L2 Fw R2 x2 y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 Uw B2 Rw' D' B2 Bw2 F Rw' F' U Fw U D' L2 Rw' F2 Bw Dw R2 D' Rw' L F Lw2 Rw' Fw F2 B Bw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 B' Fw' Rw F' L2 Dw' B2 Dw' D' B2 Fw Uw2 Fw Lw' Dw2 Rw Dw Bw' Rw' F U' B' U2 B' U F2 U2 3Fw' 3Uw2
*2. *U2 Lw L' B' Bw' Fw F2 R2 Uw' Bw2 R2 Bw' F' Rw Fw Rw' L2 Lw2 R' Dw2 Bw2 L2 Bw F2 D2 Lw Rw2 Bw' Lw2 F' U F Rw2 D' Bw2 Dw Lw' L' D' R' Bw R Uw' L2 R' Uw L' Bw' Uw Dw Lw' R2 Uw' Fw Dw B' D2 Bw Fw2 Rw2 3Rw'
*3. *Dw Fw2 Uw Rw' F B' U' Uw B2 Bw R2 Lw2 Bw B2 Lw' D U R F' Lw2 Dw Uw2 Lw D' Lw' D' Uw Rw Uw2 Bw' Rw R F L2 B' Uw' U2 R2 Uw' Rw' L B' Bw2 R L' Dw L2 Lw' D' F2 D2 U2 Bw Rw' F' Rw2 Fw Lw2 R2 D' 3Rw2 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Uw' L D2 Bw' Dw' D2 Fw' F2 U2 Dw' B2 D Uw' Rw 3Rw 3Uw2 Lw2 3Fw2 Dw Fw R' Fw2 L F 3Fw Dw' B2 R' B' 3Rw' Uw Dw2 F2 Dw L Rw2 U Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw 3Rw' F Fw2 U Bw2 F2 U2 L' Lw D Uw2 3Rw2 L2 Rw2 Lw2 Fw Lw 3Fw' Fw' 3Rw2 R' L2 U Uw2 L' D' R D F 3Fw2 D B R' Fw2 3Rw' Uw2 F D z y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Dw2 Bw' B2 3Fw 3Lw' Lw' R2 Fw2 B' Lw 3Rw' D2 Fw Rw2 B' Lw2 3Rw L' Uw2 Bw2 B2 Lw2 L2 Bw' R' Bw' 3Dw 3Rw Fw Dw 3Rw' Dw2 Lw 3Bw Uw' 3Uw' Fw Dw 3Dw' F' 3Bw B' Lw U' Bw' R2 B2 Bw' F' Rw' U2 3Rw' U F2 3Bw' R' F 3Bw' 3Rw B2 F2 Bw 3Dw' Fw R' 3Uw' Fw U D 3Fw U 3Bw2 D2 3Dw U R' Uw 3Lw 3Rw' R 3Bw' 3Lw2 3Bw U2 3Dw' 3Uw2 3Bw' D' Fw U' Uw2 Bw F2 3Uw' U' D2 Rw2 L' Dw' Fw2 x2 y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L U2 B2 R2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' R D R' U R D2 R' D Fw'
*2. *L2 D2 F' D L2 B2 D F2 U F2 U R2 L B2 F R F' R2 U2 Fw Uw
*3. *B2 U2 B' R F2 D L' B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U' D L2 B' R' B Uw2
*4. *L2 D2 F2 U F2 D' U' R' D' U2 F' R' D2 R F' L U2 L B2 Uw2
*5. *R F2 R F2 R D2 R U2 B' U2 R2 B' D L' B' L' R2 D' R Uw2
*6. *B L' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F D' U R' F L' D Rw' Uw
*7. *D R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L' U R D' B' R D L U2 B2 F' Rw2 Uw
*8. *U L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D R' D2 R2 B' D' R2 F2 D' U' L D2 Fw' Uw2
*9. *F' U2 B2 F2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2 L' D' F D2 L2 B U2 F2 R U'
*10. *U2 F L2 B' U' R' F' L' D2 F' R2 U2 B D2 R2 L2 F D2 R U Rw2
*11. *U F2 B' U2 F' U' B U' F L U B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R' Uw'
*12. *F L2 D F U2 F' B' R D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 B' U Rw2 Uw'
*13. *R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 B L' D2 B' U L2 F' D2 R D
*14. *R2 U' F R F L' B L' B F2 L2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 R F2 Rw'
*15. *D B2 U' B2 R B L2 F U' L' F' R B2 R' L' B2 U2 B2 R' Fw Uw2
*16. *F' U2 L D2 F2 R F2 D2 F2 B' R' D' U' L2 D2 F2 L2
*17. *D2 B2 D F' D2 F2 R' D2 B2 F2 R' U B2 L' D2 B' D' L2 Fw
*18. *B D2 L U' F2 R U' L2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 B2 D' B' R' F' Rw' Uw
*19. *F2 R' F R' B2 F2 L' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D B' R U' F' L F' Rw' Uw2
*20. *U L2 U B2 D' F2 U' B' L U' L2 D R U B R' F U F Rw2 Uw'
*21. *L2 U' B L' D2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F L' B' F2 R B2 R' U2 Fw Uw
*22. *R U' R' L2 B D2 L' B' F2 R U2 L2 B2 L' F2 U L' F' Rw'
*23. *F D' R L2 B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 F U' L B2 L D2 L U Rw'
*24. *B' U' R' D2 F2 R D2 B' L' D' B2 R U2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 Rw Uw
*25. *U2 R U' B2 R2 D R2 U' B D2 B' F2 L B F L' R2 Fw Uw'
*26. *L' D' L2 R F2 R' B2 F2 U2 L F2 D' F' L R2 F' L R' D' Rw2
*27. *D2 B D R L2 B F D2 L2 D2 R2 L' U2 F' R2 U R B Rw' Uw2
*28. *L' B R2 D R L U R D L' B' L F2 R F2 D2 F2 R2 L Fw' Uw
*29. *F' D R D B D2 F2 R' D B2 U R2 F' D2 B2 U2 B L2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*30. *R D2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' R B2 D' F D2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 Fw Uw'
*31. *B2 U L U' B R2 U' D2 F L2 U2 D2 F' U2 D2 L2 F U2 L U' Fw Uw2
*32. *B' R' U' R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L' U B2 Rw
*33. *B' U' F U F B2 L' D B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 B' U2 Fw Uw'
*34. *B R2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 U B2 R D' R2 B' L2 D2 R D U R
*35. *U F' L' U L2 D' R' U' B' R' F' D2 F' B' L2 F2 B D2 B2 Rw
*36. *F' D' B U R' L2 F' D2 R L2 F B2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B Uw2
*37. *U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' F' R' U' B2 U' B' D' R2 F' Rw' Uw2
*38. *R2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D B' D B L' D B U R2 F2 L' Uw
*39. *B U L' F U' D' L U L U2 F' B R2 D2 B' R2 L2 F2 U2 Fw Uw
*40. *B' U2 B U2 F D2 B' D2 R' U R' D U2 L2 F L' U' F2 L' Fw' Uw
*41. *U' F2 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 D' L U' L2 U2 F U' B' F Uw2
*42. *R2 F L2 F2 D' U L2 U R D' B2 R' B2 U R' F U2 Rw2 Uw
*43. *U2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F L U2 B L R U' B L2 D Rw
*44. *D2 L2 U' F2 D L' U F' D2 F' D2 R2 B D2 F L2 R' D' B2 U' Rw' Uw
*45. *U2 L2 B2 F R2 D2 F R2 D B2 F2 D' B' R2 D2 B2 U' R F' Rw2 Uw'
*46. *L' B2 R' F2 L2 U2 F' U2 B' D2 B2 R' D2 L2 U' L' R' F2 R2
*47. *L' B2 D' R U' R2 B R' F2 B' U F2 L2 F2 R2 F' B'
*48. *U' F2 L2 U2 R D2 F2 R' F' U' L U' B2 L D2 L' R D' Rw2
*49. *F2 U2 F U2 F U2 B' D2 B R U2 L' D2 B U L D' U2 R' D Rw Uw
*50. *B D F' B2 D' B D2 R' B' U2 F' L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B L U Fw' Uw
*51. *B2 R2 B2 D L2 D L2 D2 B2 F' L D L2 R' B2 D R' B' U Rw Uw'
*52. *B' L2 D2 L' D2 L D2 U2 B2 R2 F U' L2 R2 D U2 L R2 U Rw2 Uw
*53. *R' L2 U D2 B2 R2 B' U' F L B2 U' R2 B2 U D' L2 D' L Fw Uw2
*54. *F2 L2 F D2 R' F2 D' B U2 L U2 B2 L B2 D2 L D2 L2 D' Fw' Uw
*55. *B' U' B2 L D' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D L B R B2 L D' U2 Rw2 Uw
*56. *D' L B2 D2 U B2 U B' D R F U' L2 R U R F Rw' Uw'
*57. *D U2 L2 R2 B L2 F R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U2 R F' U' L D Fw' Uw'
*58. *R' D2 R D2 B F' L' D2 B2 L D B' U B' R2 Uw
*59. *L2 B' D L2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 L2 U2 R' D' R2 F2 Rw Uw'
*60. *F' D R' L D2 B D2 R2 F' U' L B2 R' U2 D2 L' F2 R2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*61. *F2 D' R U2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 U F' D2 U R2 B U2 B2 U Fw' Uw
*62. *R2 L2 F2 L F' R U' D L' F B2 U2 D F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 R2 Fw Uw
*63. *B' D' R2 F' B2 U2 D R D2 B D2 B2 R2 B' R2 B L2 B' L D Rw2 Uw'
*64. *U F2 B2 L U' F B2 U' D2 R' F2 R D2 F2 R L' F' R F2 Uw
*65. *D L' B2 L' D2 F2 R' U2 L2 F' R2 F R' D' L R2 D F2 R2 Fw' Uw
*66. *U2 B L' U' R' F' B R F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R' D R' B2
*67. *F' D' F R2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 U' F2 L U2 L U L2 R' F2 Rw'
*68. *D' U' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B' F' D L' F L' D2 L2 F2 D2 R' F' Rw2
*69. *F2 R2 U F2 U L2 D2 U' B2 R' U' L U2 F R2 B U' L F' D2 Rw2 Uw
*70. *U2 B D L' B' D2 L' U2 B' D2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' R F' R' U' Rw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F L' D U2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 R D' L' B2 L D B' L B'
*2. *U F R U R2 F2 R' B2 U L2 F2 D2 B' R2 U2 B R2 B' D2 F'
*3. *R' F2 R2 F2 L B2 F2 R' F' U L R B' D F' D2 F2 D' R
*4. *U2 B R' U F L U' L' D2 L2 D2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 F' L2 U B
*5. *R2 B2 R' F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F' D U2 F' L R U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 B' R' D' R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' L2 R' B2 R2 U2 R B F' R
*2. *L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 R B2 U R U B2 U2 F' U L' R'
*3. *R2 U B2 L2 U R2 D F L R' U L D' B R' D' B2 L F
*4. *R' L2 D F D' F2 R' U' F L' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 R B2 D2
*5. *U R2 B L2 D2 B D F L F U' B2 D2 R U2 D2 F2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B U L' F2 U D2 F U2 B' U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D' R2 F2 U F'
*2. *U R' B2 D' F' R2 B2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 L' F2 U2 B F2 R2 B2
*3. *B' L' D R F U' L' D' R' U2 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 L2 B' U'
*4. *R' F' R2 U2 B D F2 R' F2 U' R2 U R2 L2 U2 D' B2 U' L'
*5. *L' B2 R2 B' R F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R' D' B U' R B2 U2 F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' D2 F2 U2 B F2 L2 F' D2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L' F L' U2 F D2 L2 B F' L2 F' R2 F' L F2 D2 R2 D B F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 L2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U R' F L R2 F2 U F L' R F2 U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U' R2 U2 F2 R U R' F' R2 U'
*3. *D2 L' U2 B2 L2 B2 R' F2 R B L2 B2 U' B2 R' U2 L2 F U2
*4. *R' U D2 R2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 L B L' F2 R' U F D' Fw2 R2 D R' F2 Rw2 D R Uw2 L2 U2 Rw2 D2 Fw' L2 B' R U Uw Rw' U2 Fw2 L2 F U' Fw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U' F U F R U' R2 U' R2
*3. *D' L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D R' D' U2 B' F R B' F L
*4. *R' U2 B2 F2 L B2 R2 B2 U2 D' B2 L U2 R' F' U B2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 U L2 F2 D B U Rw2 R2 Uw2 F' Rw F2 D' B' U Fw' Rw' B' Rw Uw' U B2
*5. *Fw R' U2 Bw U' Dw2 Rw' D2 Uw L2 Lw2 B' Bw' Lw U2 Bw' Lw' B2 Lw D R Dw2 Rw F Rw Dw2 F' Uw' R2 Rw B' Rw' D2 Rw2 Uw' Bw U' R' L' B2 Dw Uw2 U' Fw' R' L' Dw' B D' F2 Lw' Dw2 F2 L' Rw2 B Lw' F D' Bw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R' F U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U2 R2
*3. *B2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F' L2 B D2 R D B2 F L' D R2
*4. *D2 R' U' D2 F2 L' D' F U2 B2 R U2 L' F2 L D2 R' U B Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U Rw2 L' U2 R' D' R' Fw2 Uw2 D2 Fw' Uw2 U' L' Uw Rw' Uw2 Fw' U' L Uw2 D'
*5. *Dw2 B2 Dw Lw2 F U Dw' R U' Uw Dw2 F Bw2 Uw Fw2 Dw F2 Bw2 R F' Dw' R' F' Rw U2 D' Lw2 U2 Lw2 Bw' B D' Bw' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 R' B Uw' Fw2 F' L F' Bw B U' Fw' Lw Bw Fw R U2 Uw2 Dw D' R2 U R Fw2 U
*6. *Uw L 3Fw Rw R2 D' L2 Bw 3Fw 3Rw2 D' R' 3Uw2 D2 R' U2 R U D 3Fw2 B' F Lw2 Bw' R B Bw Dw' F L R D' Rw Lw Uw 3Fw L F' D 3Uw Fw' B' 3Uw2 Rw2 R Lw B Fw' 3Uw U2 Dw2 R B R' Rw2 Lw U2 Uw2 F2 3Rw' Lw' Dw' D' B2 D' Uw2 3Rw' U2 Uw' Fw2 U2 3Uw 3Rw2 Uw' 3Fw' Lw' D2 3Fw Rw' 3Uw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' F R2 U R' U2 F U2 R U2 R
*3. *F L D2 B' U2 F R' L B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 B R2 L2 B
*4. *F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U' L2 D B2 L2 F' R B2 U F D' B F D Rw2 B Uw2 B' U2 Fw2 U2 L' B Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' L D2 B R Uw' U' Fw' R Fw2 F' L'
*5. *Dw2 D2 B' Fw Bw' L' Lw Fw' U2 Rw2 D2 Uw' B Rw' U2 B' Rw Fw2 Bw2 B2 L Rw' Dw' D2 Uw Fw B2 L F R Uw' L Fw2 Bw2 B2 D Bw' Dw' B' D Bw' L' Lw' Dw' R F2 Fw B2 D Fw Dw R2 Uw' Rw2 Lw Bw B2 L2 Rw2 R2
*6. *B2 3Fw2 R2 D' 3Rw' Dw Uw' Bw2 Uw2 B' D2 Lw Bw Lw2 D' R B L2 3Uw' R' B 3Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 3Uw' B2 Uw2 Lw' D 3Rw' R 3Uw' 3Rw2 Fw' U2 Bw R L Fw Bw R' B' F Dw2 R2 Uw2 Fw D' B2 D2 L Rw2 3Fw Bw Fw R2 L2 3Rw F Lw2 3Rw Rw Bw R2 Dw 3Rw' Dw' 3Rw' U' Rw F L Uw2 L Lw2 U Dw 3Rw 3Uw' Fw2
*7. *R L2 Uw' Fw2 3Bw Rw2 D2 R2 U' L' Rw D2 3Bw Uw2 L2 3Rw' Lw2 R F2 D 3Bw' R2 Fw D B' L2 B' Bw U R2 3Bw' 3Lw' U' D 3Lw' 3Rw Rw2 D' 3Bw2 U' 3Fw' Uw2 Lw' Dw U' Fw2 3Fw' F' 3Rw U2 3Rw2 3Dw' U' 3Fw2 Fw2 3Dw2 Lw Rw F' U R' Dw' 3Rw Lw Fw' B Uw2 Lw' 3Bw2 3Dw R' D2 3Bw Dw' 3Dw2 3Fw' L 3Lw R' U2 Bw' 3Uw F' 3Rw' 3Uw' Rw 3Bw B' 3Uw' 3Bw2 B2 L 3Dw' F 3Fw' 3Uw D Fw' Lw' 3Uw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR6+ DR3+ DL5+ UL0+ U3+ R5+ D6+ L2+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R5+ D4+ L4- ALL4+ DR
*2. *UR4+ DR0+ DL5- UL5+ U3+ R1- D3+ L3- ALL3- y2 U5- R4- D6+ L4+ ALL1- DR UL
*3. *UR1+ DR3+ DL3+ UL2- U0+ R4- D4+ L3+ ALL6+ y2 U2+ R4+ D1- L3- ALL4+ DR DL UL
*4. *UR1- DR5+ DL2+ UL5+ U2- R1- D1- L1+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R6+ D1- L1- ALL4+ DR UL
*5. *UR3+ DR6+ DL3+ UL3+ U0+ R2- D1+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R5- D5- L4- ALL1- DR UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L B U L R' U' B' U' B' R u l r
*2. *R' U' B R U' B' L B' U B U' u l b
*3. *L' U' R L' B' U R B' R' L' R u b
*4. *U B R' L' U L' U B R' L R u' r'
*5. *B U L B R' U B' R U' R' L u l r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,-1) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (5,-1) / (-3,0) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (1,-4) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (-4,-4) /
*2. *(4,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,2) / (3,0) / (1,-5) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (4,-3) / (-2,-2) / (-2,-3)
*3. *(0,2) / (1,1) / (-4,5) / (-5,-2) / (2,-4) / (0,-2) / (0,-3) / (4,-1) / (0,-4) / (2,-3) / (-2,0) /
*4. *(-3,-4) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-3,-1) / (3,-4) / (6,-3) / (0,-2)
*5. *(0,-4) / (0,3) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-5,-5) / (-3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-2,0) / (4,0) / (2,-4) / (-2,-4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R L R' L' U B' R L U L'
*2. *U L B L U' L' U' B' L U R'
*3. *R B L B' L' B' R U' L U' B'
*4. *U B R U' B L' R' U R B' U'
*5. *R B U' B U' R' L B' R B R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R' L2 flip F' BR R2' U2 BR2 BL2' BR2' flip F2' R2 L2' F2' BL2' U' BL2 L2 BR2' U2 R2 U' R U' R2' F U2' F2 R' U2' R2' U'
*2. *F2 BR2 flip U' BL' U2 BR2' U' F2' flip U2' BR U2' R2 BL2' L' BL2 BR' U R F R2' F2' R2' U2 F2' R' F U2 R' U'
*3. *R2 F2 flip U2 R2' BL2 BR' U2' R' BL U2' flip R L2 BL2 BR2' R2' BL U2 BL2 U2 R' U F2' U2' F R' U F U2 R'
*4. *R2 flip F R2' U2' F2 BR R F2' flip R2' F2 U2' L BL2' U L BR2 U R F2 U R2' F2 R2 F2 R U2' F2 R2'
*5. *R flip BR2' BL U' R2 BR' U2 F' flip U2' R2' U' R2 U2' L2' BL BR2' R' U2' F' R2' F R' U R2' F2' R' U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R U2 R U' F' R' U R' U' F'
*3. *F D' L' U' D F R2 D' F2 U L' F2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 D B2
*4. *D' R2 F' D2 L F2 B2 U2 R2 F D F' L' U B R2 U Uw2 R' B' Uw2 L' Uw2 R' Fw2 B' R D2 F' L Uw L Uw' L2 B' Rw Fw2 Rw' U Fw Uw Rw'
*5. *D B Fw2 Uw' Bw' F Dw' Rw R Lw' Bw Uw Rw2 Uw' U2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 F R2 Dw Uw2 Fw B Lw' Fw' B' Dw2 Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D' Lw' Dw L Uw' F Bw U Rw2 R' L Bw Dw2 Uw Lw D2 Rw' L2 Bw B' D R' D2 Rw2 B Lw'
*OH. *F L B' L2 B' L' D' L2 B U2 F L2 U2 D2 F' L F2 L B2
*Clock. *UR6+ DR6+ DL4+ UL5+ U3+ R2+ D1+ L5- ALL6+ y2 U2- R5- D2+ L3+ ALL4- DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B L' U' B' R' U' R L B' L R' u' b'
*Square-1. *(0,-4) / (3,6) / (4,1) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-5) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (2,0) / (1,0)
*Skewb. *L B' L U R' B R' U R L U

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b B' f' l' L' f' l R' F L' B' L' R' B F' R' B'
*2. *B R' F l' b' l f' F f' F L' F
*3. *L B R b B' b f F f' F' R B' F' L' B' F
*4. *F f' F' l b' r' f' l F L B' L B' R' B F L
*5. *b f' l' r' L' R' B F L R F L B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw B Uw' Rw' Uw U' L R' Lw' Uw' Rw Bw Uw Lw Bw' Uw Rw' u b
*2. *Uw' U L' R' B' Uw' L' B Lw Rw' U' Lw Uw' Bw Lw Rw' Bw' Rw Bw' Lw' u' l' r b'
*3. *Uw' U Rw L' Rw U' R B Lw U' R Uw' Lw' Uw Rw Lw Uw Bw' Uw' Lw u' l' b'
*4. *Uw Lw U L Rw U R Uw R B' Uw' L' Rw' Bw' Lw Rw' Lw Rw Uw' Rw l b
*5. *Rw L' Rw' R Lw U Rw R' Bw U B Uw Bw Rw Bw' Rw Uw Rw' u' l' r b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R2 U3 L D L D2 R U R U L2 D L D R2 U R D L U L2 D R3 U L2 U2 R D2 L U L D2 R3 U3 L D L U L D2 R U2 R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R U L2 D R3 U2 L U R D L2 U R D3 L U L U2 R D2 R2 U L3 D R3 U L D2 L U2 R D2 L U2 L U R
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U L D R2 D2 L2 U L U R U L D R3 U L D2 R U L D2 R U3 L2 D R D2 L2 U R D L U
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D R U L D L U R D3 L U R2 D L2 U2 L D2 R U R2 U L2 D R U L2 D R U L U R2 D L U R2 D L D L U L D2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R2 U3 R D3 L2 U3 R2 D L2 D L U2 R D2 L D R2 U R U L D L2 U R2 U L2 D R2 D

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R' B2 D F' L B' D R U' B' R L2 U2 R B2 L B2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D U R' F U' B2 U F2 U2 B F' R2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' D' R B2 U R' D2 F' R U L2 B2 U D2 F2 B2 D' L' B R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R' D B' L' B2 R' D R2 U2 L F2 B' D2 B' U2 F' R2 B U R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U2 R' U2 R U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D L R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R U2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U B2 R' U D2 F' R B' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' B2
*2. *L2 D' U R2 F2 D R' U L2 F' L' D F' D R B R' D2
*3. *D2 L2 R2 B R2 F L2 B2 D L F D' L' U F U L2 R D
*4. *B L' D2 B L2 F2 R2 F U' F2 R D2 L' D2 R B2 U2 L' B2 D
*5. *U F D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F U L' D F R2 B2 U2 B' L' F

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UB UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UF UL UB UR LB RF UF UR UF RF UR UB RF UR UF UL UB RB UR UB RB LF UF UR UL UB UR LB UB RF LF UF UL DL DB LB DL DB LB DF LF DL DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF+ UF UR RB-2 UB RB+2 DL LF+2 UL+2 DB+2 LB+ DB+ DF UF+ UL+ UF+2 UR+2 DF+2 RF UR RF+ UR+ UL+ RF+
*2. * UL UF UL UF UL UB UR UF UR UF UR UL UF UB UL LB UL UB LB RF UF UL UB UL LB RF UR UF UL RF UR RB UB UR UF RB UB LF UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UB DL LF DB LB DF LF UL UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- RB+ UB RB DF+2 DL-
*3. * UF UL UB UL UF UB UL UF UL UB LB UL UF UR UB UL LB UL RF UR UB UL UF UR UB RF UR RB UB UR RB LF UL UF UB UR UL UB UR RB UR LF DR RB DB DL LB UB UR RF UF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB+2 UL UB+ UR+2 RF+
*4. * UF UR UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UB UL UF UB UR UB LB UL LB RF UF UR RF UF UR UF UB LB UB UR UL UB RB UR LF UL LF UL UB UR UF RB UR UB DB LB DL DR RB UR DB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UB+ UR UB+2 UL+2 LB RF- UF+ RF+ UF RF UF+ DB DR+2 RB+ DR RB DR+ RB+2 DB RB DB+2 LB+ DB LB-2 DR
*5. * UB UR UB UL UF UR UB UL UB UL UF UL UF UR UB RF UF UR UB LB UL UF UR RF UR UF UB UR RB UR UB RB LF UL UF UB UR UL UB RF UR RF LF UL LF DB DL DB LB DL DF DR RF DB DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB+2 LF+2 RB UB-2 DF LF-2 UF+ LB-2 UL+ DR+ RF+2 DB+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *U' L' U BL' U' B' U B BL U' L' U L R' L' F' L F R U' L U' L' R L R' F' L' R' L U R' F B BR' D' F R' D' R
*2. *F R' L' R' U' R U L D R BR R' BR' D' U L U F L R U F L' R U' R BL' B L B' BL BR
*3. *U L U L' R' F R F' L' R U' R F' L' F L R L F U' R' L' R' F R' U R L' R L D' B' U R U' B'
*4. *L BL' B' U' B U BL U' L' U' L' U L' F R F' L' U' F U' R' L' U' L' U' R' F' R' U' B BL BR' F L B BL D
*5. *F' R' U L F L' F' U' F' R F BR' D' F' D F BR R' F' L R U' F U F L F L' R L U BL B D' R BL' F' R' BR


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 18, 2022)

i just +2ed out of a 2.18 2x2 avg ouch


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2022)

Results for week 42: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, Ash Black, and David ep!

*2x2x2*(242)
1.  0.91 Legomanz
2.  1.15 BrianJ
3.  1.19 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.47 HeyIts1ris
5.  1.57 TipsterTrickster 
6.  1.59 MichaelNielsen
7.  1.69 JackPfeifer
8.  1.71 Luke Garrett
9.  1.76 Theo Goluboff
10.  1.81 leomannen
11.  1.83 Caleb Rogers
12.  1.88 Danny Morgan
13.  1.96 asacuber
13.  1.96 DhruvA
15.  2.01 Vlad Hordiienko
16.  2.05 fdskljgrie
17.  2.15 BradyCubes08
18.  2.22 Redicubeman
19.  2.26 CornerTwisted
20.  2.28 AydenNguyen
21.  2.30 Ryan Pilat
21.  2.30 Shaun Mack
23.  2.33 Ash Black
24.  2.37 Brendyn Dunagan
25.  2.41 Tues
26.  2.46 Zamirul Faris
27.  2.47 Greyson bananas
28.  2.49 parkertrager
29.  2.50 AndyMok
30.  2.54 David ep
31.  2.56 Eli Apperson
32.  2.59 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
33.  2.61 2018KEAR02
34.  2.62 Elijah Rain Phelps
35.  2.63 Mantas U
36.  2.64 edsch
37.  2.65 Cuber2s
37.  2.65 HawaiiLife745
39.  2.67 nigelthecuber
40.  2.68 agradess2
41.  2.69 Max C.
42.  2.72 Jan Kasprzak
43.  2.79 tsutt099
44.  2.86 MrKuba600
45.  2.87 AidanNoogie
46.  2.91 Dream Cubing
47.  2.92 eranzaza
47.  2.92 Daniel 3x3
49.  2.95 Mr_Man_I_Am
49.  2.95 Chris Choi
51.  2.99 SpiFunTastic
51.  2.99 DGCubes
51.  2.99 AmyCubes_
54.  3.04 Mattia Pasquini
55.  3.05 Jacob Nokes
56.  3.07 cuberkid10
57.  3.09 mariotdias
58.  3.10 Parke187
59.  3.14 tJardigradHe
60.  3.17 Fred Lang
60.  3.17 Puppet09
62.  3.24 BradenTheMagician
63.  3.27 Chris Van Der Brink
64.  3.29 thecubemaster23
65.  3.30 InlandEmpireCuber
66.  3.31 eyeballboi
67.  3.32 ichcubegerne
68.  3.35 Jude_Stradtner
69.  3.36 KingWilwin16
70.  3.38 Luke Solves Cubes
71.  3.39 turtwig
72.  3.43 InfinityCuber324
73.  3.44 EvanWright1
74.  3.45 Cale S
74.  3.45 MCuber
74.  3.45 gruuby
77.  3.48 TheCubingAddict980
77.  3.48 Fisko
79.  3.49 Kgr
80.  3.50 MartinN13
81.  3.51 KDJ
82.  3.53 Timona
83.  3.54 ARSCubing
84.  3.58 vishwasankarcubing
84.  3.58 CodingCuber
84.  3.58 rdurette10
87.  3.59 yijunleow
88.  3.61 trangium
89.  3.64 Triangles_are_cubers
89.  3.64 Ontricus
91.  3.65 jihu1011
92.  3.67 Jakub D
92.  3.67 michaelxfy
94.  3.69 Cubing Mania
94.  3.69 TheReasonableCuber
94.  3.69 sigalig
97.  3.73 MJbaka
98.  3.74 Topher_
99.  3.78 WizardCM
99.  3.78 wearephamily1719
101.  3.80 Calcube
101.  3.80 jcuber213
101.  3.80 Cubey_Tube
104.  3.81 aznbn
104.  3.81 stanley chapel
106.  3.82 CubeLub3r
106.  3.82 Hargun02
108.  3.84 Boris McCoy
109.  3.85 Kacper Jędrzejuk
110.  3.86 JacobLittleton
110.  3.86 abhijat
112.  3.87 João Vinicius
112.  3.87 KellanTheCubingCoder
114.  3.91 KingTriden
115.  3.94 Ty Y.
115.  3.94 Jihu Mun
117.  3.97 DynaXT
118.  4.05 Enoch Jiang
119.  4.09 Amir Muzhakhaev
119.  4.09 Nong Quoc Khanh
121.  4.10 Oliver Pällo
121.  4.10 Isaiah The Scott
123.  4.12 Heheheha
124.  4.15 bennettstouder
125.  4.17 Swagrid
125.  4.17 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
127.  4.19 weatherman223
128.  4.24 abunickabhi
129.  4.25 Clock_Enthusiast
130.  4.26 Super_Cuber903
131.  4.36 xyzzy
131.  4.36 Neon47
133.  4.38 DavidEdwards
133.  4.38 cubenerd74
135.  4.39 Ianwubby
135.  4.39 dhafin
137.  4.40 YellowEnte
138.  4.43 KamTheCuber
139.  4.47 Ravman
139.  4.47 Sub1Hour
141.  4.50 ninjaravioli
142.  4.53 Noob's Cubes
143.  4.55 AidenCubes
144.  4.56 rlnninja44
145.  4.60 bluishshark
145.  4.60 Caleb Ashley
147.  4.61 Dabmachine1
148.  4.64 Kyle Ho
149.  4.67 tavery343
150.  4.69 VectorCubes
151.  4.72 ARJCuber
151.  4.72 floqualmie
151.  4.72 Nevan J
154.  4.73 Magma Cubing
155.  4.76 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
156.  4.84 c00bmaster
156.  4.84 Jervis38
158.  4.85 G DA CUBER
158.  4.85 vilkkuti25
158.  4.85 CryptoConnor
161.  4.89 theFMCgod
162.  4.93 MattP98
163.  4.96 DUDECUBER
163.  4.96 Sawyer
165.  4.97 Nitin Kumar 2018
165.  4.97 Maxematician
167.  4.98 Koen van Aller
167.  4.98 Ali161102
169.  5.00 yahia
170.  5.03 Firestorming_1
171.  5.04 Abram Grimsley
172.  5.12 drpfisherman
173.  5.16 Meanjuice
174.  5.19 Uwais
175.  5.23 bbbbbbbowen
176.  5.26 White KB
177.  5.27 Jack Law
178.  5.35 jameschng
178.  5.35 filmip
180.  5.36 N4C0
181.  5.50 Cubing_Paddy
182.  5.73 Jack_Slattery27
182.  5.73 Enirolf
184.  5.80 Ppcubing
185.  5.81 Henry13
186.  5.84 CT-6666
187.  5.88 The_T01let
188.  5.91 EthanMCuber
189.  6.02 edcuberrules8473
190.  6.15 Halqrius
191.  6.25 Gavsters_Cubing
192.  6.31 Mike Hughey
193.  6.33 Hazwi
194.  6.41 tungsten
195.  6.50 Poorcuber09
196.  6.57 Lukz
197.  6.59 Quixoteace
198.  6.62 LittleLumos
199.  6.63 WD_40 Guzzler
199.  6.63 Somebody0009
201.  6.76 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
202.  6.80 Rubika-37-021204
203.  6.84 SpeedCubeLegend17
204.  6.92 myoder
205.  6.97 Storm_Cube$
206.  7.16 Akshath
207.  7.26 Andy Chakarov
208.  7.42 PiMaster314
209.  7.51 pb_cuber
210.  7.61 EmmaTheCapicorn
211.  7.63 wrmlover
212.  7.72 I am gan for cubes
213.  7.78 Jason Tzeng
214.  7.79 roxanajohnson01
215.  7.93 Mormi
216.  7.94 wgisme
217.  7.98 cristicris6
218.  8.00 Panagiotis Christopoulos
219.  8.08 Jany
220.  8.19 Qzinator
221.  8.23 kbrune
222.  8.29 Penguinocuber
223.  8.32 DemonChihuahua
224.  8.49 Omkar1
225.  8.58 One Wheel
226.  8.88 Jrg
227.  8.93 Futurechamp77
228.  9.33 Mrdoobery
229.  9.61 sporteisvogel
230.  10.23 UkkoE
231.  10.28 arbivara
232.  10.82 Tekooo
233.  11.34 Krökeldil
234.  11.43 Jacck
235.  12.24 randomboi
236.  12.37 joshisbored
237.  17.67 Huntsidermy Cubed
238.  18.01 lucazdoescubingstuff
239.  18.40 cookiecube
240.  28.27 Timo961
241.  DNF The Cubing Fanatic
241.  DNF 2x2sAreCool


*3x3x3*(309)
1.  5.68 iLikeCheese
2.  5.95 Luke Garrett
3.  5.99 David ep


Spoiler



4.  6.41 Theo Goluboff
5.  6.62 BrianJ
6.  6.72 benzhao
7.  6.74 Mantas U
8.  6.76 tobysthatsall
9.  7.00 MichaelNielsen
10.  7.04 Ryan Pilat
11.  7.15 Jacob Nokes
12.  7.52 AndyMok
13.  7.53 DLXCubing
14.  7.55 Shaun Mack
15.  7.56 Charles Jerome
16.  7.73 tsutt099
17.  7.74 Zamirul Faris
18.  7.82 JackPfeifer
19.  7.85 Chris Choi
20.  7.89 Max C.
21.  7.98 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
22.  8.10 Das Cubing
23.  8.29 EvanWright1
24.  8.34 vishwasankarcubing
25.  8.38 tJardigradHe
26.  8.43 Boris McCoy
27.  8.46 Ash Black
28.  8.47 cuberkid10
29.  8.57 asacuber
30.  8.59 2017LAMB06
31.  8.60 eyeballboi
32.  8.63 Oxzowachi
33.  8.71 NewoMinx
34.  8.81 Elijah Rain Phelps
35.  8.92 Redicubeman
36.  8.93 BradyCubes08
37.  8.95 Skewb_Cube
38.  9.02 TipsterTrickster 
39.  9.04 Cale S
40.  9.05 AidanNoogie
41.  9.11 abhijat
42.  9.16 Davoda_IV
43.  9.32 HawaiiLife745
44.  9.38 Jude_Stradtner
45.  9.39 ExultantCarn
46.  9.40 leomannen
47.  9.43 Tues
48.  9.47 Hayden Ng
49.  9.50 Hargun02
49.  9.50 Greyson bananas
51.  9.53 MCuber
52.  9.55 MrKuba600
53.  9.57 BradenTheMagician
54.  9.58 Enter1
55.  9.65 Ontricus
56.  9.66 CodingCuber
57.  9.71 yijunleow
58.  9.72 Fred Lang
59.  9.77 ARJCuber
60.  9.86 Kylegadj
61.  9.88 remopihel
61.  9.88 Eli Apperson
63.  9.91 Benjamin Warry
64.  9.94 KDJ
65.  9.97 jihu1011
66.  9.99 TheCubingAddict980
66.  9.99 Cuber2s
68.  10.01 Dream Cubing
69.  10.03 mariotdias
70.  10.07 Vince M
70.  10.07 qaz
70.  10.07 Swagrid
73.  10.12 Mr_Man_I_Am
74.  10.13 MartinN13
75.  10.18 abunickabhi
76.  10.19 Timona
77.  10.21 Bill Domiano
78.  10.25 JacobLittleton
79.  10.27 Parke187
79.  10.27 DhruvA
81.  10.32 2018KEAR02
82.  10.35 aznbn
83.  10.37 agradess2
84.  10.42 BMcCl1
85.  10.43 turtwig
85.  10.43 20luky3
87.  10.45 Oliver Pällo
88.  10.55 thecubemaster23
89.  10.63 Amir Muzhakhaev
90.  10.64 KamTheCuber
91.  10.70 weatherman223
92.  10.75 ichcubegerne
93.  10.76 Chris Van Der Brink
94.  10.77 mihnea3000
95.  10.82 WizardCM
96.  10.86 Luke Solves Cubes
96.  10.86 EdyuFrostpawGH
98.  10.87 bbbbbbbowen
99.  10.91 midnightcuberx
100.  10.98 Puppet09
101.  11.02 cubeth
102.  11.04 DUDECUBER
103.  11.09 Caleb Ashley
104.  11.10 wearephamily1719
104.  11.10 Sub1Hour
104.  11.10 Rollercoasterben 
107.  11.15 michaelxfy
108.  11.19 bennettstouder
108.  11.19 Garf
110.  11.28 sigalig
111.  11.36 Nong Quoc Khanh
112.  11.43 YellowEnte
113.  11.45 TheReasonableCuber
114.  11.47 Maxematician
115.  11.49 theFMCgod
116.  11.52 DemonChihuahua
117.  11.53 Ricardo Zapata
118.  11.57 Cubey_Tube
118.  11.57 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
120.  11.60 VectorCubes
121.  11.61 Enoch Jiang
122.  11.69 PCCuber
123.  11.72 Mattia Pasquini
124.  11.76 MJbaka
125.  11.77 DGCubes
126.  11.80 Keroma12
127.  11.82 Kacper Jędrzejuk
128.  11.85 Koen van Aller
129.  11.88 Trexrush1
130.  11.91 Nafiz Fuad Sazid
131.  11.94 Neon47
132.  11.96 AmyCubes_
133.  12.04 xyzzy
134.  12.06 SpeedyOctahedron
135.  12.09 MattP98
136.  12.14 KingWilwin16
137.  12.16 FishTalons
138.  12.17 KingTriden
139.  12.20 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
140.  12.22 jameschng
141.  12.31 trangium
142.  12.52 Triangles_are_cubers
143.  12.53 CornerTwisted
144.  12.57 Kgr
145.  12.62 Ppcubing
146.  12.66 Nitin Kumar 2018
147.  12.68 Hana_n
147.  12.68 rlnninja44
149.  12.77 dhafin
150.  12.83 Omkar1
151.  12.84 The_T01let
152.  12.89 João Vinicius
153.  12.93 edsch
153.  12.93 ninjaravioli
155.  12.96 Cubing Mania
156.  12.99 Dabmachine1
157.  13.00 ican97
158.  13.02 Ianwubby
159.  13.03 Fisko
160.  13.04 SpiFunTastic
161.  13.07 drpfisherman
162.  13.11 Victor Tang
163.  13.12 Magma Cubing
164.  13.16 Calcube
165.  13.17 CubeLub3r
166.  13.18 KellanTheCubingCoder
167.  13.22 fdskljgrie
168.  13.28 JakeAK
169.  13.47 The Cubing Fanatic
169.  13.47 InfinityCuber324
171.  13.49 InlandEmpireCuber
172.  13.58 c00bmaster
173.  13.63 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
174.  13.64 nigelthecuber
175.  13.67 Natemophi
176.  13.71 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
177.  13.87 Daniel 3x3
178.  13.88 AidenCubes
179.  13.90 Sawyer
180.  14.00 Kaito Kid Cuber
181.  14.03 yahia
182.  14.05 CryptoConnor
183.  14.10 Ali161102
184.  14.25 Uwais
185.  14.26 Isaiah The Scott
186.  14.47 stanley chapel
187.  14.50 jcuber213
188.  14.55 ryan337dogo
189.  14.58 rdurette10
190.  14.59 breadears
191.  14.86 nonamed_duck
192.  14.94 DynaXT
193.  15.09 Heheheha
194.  15.30 Topher_
195.  15.36 bluishshark
196.  15.46 JC Botha
197.  15.53 vilkkuti25
198.  15.70 Kyle Ho
199.  15.71 GabTheCuber
200.  15.73 Mason A
201.  15.79 Nghia1987235
202.  15.87 Li Xiang
203.  15.94 kbrune
204.  16.01 tavery343
205.  16.03 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
206.  16.14 elimescube
207.  16.22 SpeedCubeLegend17
208.  16.27 Ssiא
209.  16.29 Super_Cuber903
210.  16.32 Henry13
211.  16.34 espeed
212.  16.58 Halqrius
213.  16.60 White KB
214.  16.78 qatumciuzacqul
215.  17.13 Joel207
216.  17.15 Poorcuber09
216.  17.15 cubenerd74
218.  17.19 thatkid
219.  17.25 floqualmie
220.  17.36 Abram Grimsley
221.  17.38 Chai003
222.  17.68 DavidEdwards
223.  17.70 Jack_Slattery27
224.  17.77 myoder
225.  17.79 Ravman
226.  17.96 pb_cuber
227.  18.11 Tekooo
228.  18.24 Noob's Cubes
229.  18.34 Hazwi
230.  18.35 LittleLumos
231.  18.36 Firestorming_1
232.  18.40 cookiecube
233.  18.41 Sellerie11
234.  18.42 Somebody0009
235.  18.52 Caleb Rogers
236.  18.53 RisingShinx
237.  18.86 shaub1
238.  18.92 padddi
239.  19.05 Clock_Enthusiast
240.  19.31 wrmlover
241.  19.55 ErezE
242.  19.92 filmip
242.  19.92 Meanjuice
244.  20.18 Jlit
245.  20.24 Cubing_Paddy
246.  20.37 Enirolf
247.  20.47 EthanMCuber
248.  20.73 NoSekt
249.  20.82 CT-6666
250.  20.96 sporteisvogel
251.  21.28 I am gan for cubes
252.  21.44 Akshath
253.  21.47 Jrg
254.  21.61 Jan Kasprzak
255.  22.59 One Wheel
256.  22.62 Elisa Rippe
257.  22.94 Gavsters_Cubing
258.  23.15 jordi_frei
259.  23.24 Nash171
260.  23.32 Quixoteace
261.  23.33 nurhid.hisham
262.  23.34 N4C0
263.  23.81 Jack Law
264.  23.97 roxanajohnson01
265.  24.04 Rubika-37-021204
266.  24.05 Jervis38
267.  24.09 1davey29
268.  24.40 astnon
269.  24.41 Lukz
270.  25.30 Jason Tzeng
271.  25.31 Huntsidermy Cubed
272.  25.32 tungsten
273.  26.02 IsekaiMe
274.  26.05 Jakub D
275.  26.62 ArdenLuvzCats
276.  26.92 PiMaster314
277.  26.98 childisbean
278.  27.12 Krökeldil
279.  28.26 wgisme
280.  28.27 Penguinocuber
281.  28.70 Andy Chakarov
282.  28.81 Jany
283.  29.79 WD_40 Guzzler
284.  29.83 Mormi
285.  30.45 eranzaza
286.  30.62 leemer21
287.  31.20 randomboi
288.  32.24 Jacck
289.  32.83 HeyIts1ris
290.  33.99 SecretSix
291.  35.02 Lutz_P
292.  35.05 Timo961
293.  35.48 G DA CUBER
294.  36.06 arbivara
295.  39.86 Mrdoobery
296.  40.54 HelgeBerlin
297.  41.61 Panagiotis Christopoulos
298.  41.87 joshisbored
299.  42.48 EmmaTheCapicorn
300.  44.05 Qzinator
301.  44.45 jeems
302.  46.03 Storm_Cube$
303.  51.86 UkkoE
304.  57.75 lucazdoescubingstuff
305.  1:00.53 Sugacookie12
306.  1:01.81 Athervus
307.  1:48.35 Connerphillips
308.  DNF Brendyn Dunagan
308.  DNF Joy


*4x4x4*(162)
1.  27.70 Jacob Nokes
2.  29.11 cuberkid10
3.  30.00 Chris Choi


Spoiler



4.  30.17 Das Cubing
5.  30.57 Theo Goluboff
6.  30.94 Ryan Pilat
7.  31.88 Luke Garrett
8.  31.97 tJardigradHe
9.  32.52 David ep
10.  33.89 AndyMok
11.  34.07 abhijat
12.  34.47 Hargun02
13.  34.92 qaz
14.  35.26 MrKuba600
15.  35.42 ichcubegerne
15.  35.42 HawaiiLife745
17.  35.87 Dream Cubing
18.  36.20 BradyCubes08
19.  36.90 parkertrager
20.  36.95 DhruvA
21.  37.69 jihu1011
22.  38.03 Ash Black
23.  38.46 leomannen
24.  38.95 abunickabhi
25.  39.12 BradenTheMagician
26.  39.62 2018KEAR02
27.  39.66 DGCubes
28.  40.03 João Vinicius
29.  40.41 sigalig
30.  40.69 MCuber
31.  40.83 20luky3
32.  41.01 Boris McCoy
33.  41.46 Tues
34.  41.64 KingWilwin16
35.  42.09 bennettstouder
36.  42.44 edsch
37.  42.52 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
38.  43.00 Timona
39.  43.08 aznbn
40.  43.36 Fred Lang
41.  43.68 Ianwubby
42.  43.79 tsutt099
43.  43.97 agradess2
44.  44.05 Magma Cubing
45.  44.56 Cubey_Tube
46.  44.57 michaelxfy
47.  44.84 Ontricus
48.  45.31 JacobLittleton
49.  45.36 Mr_Man_I_Am
50.  46.26 bbbbbbbowen
51.  46.40 ican97
52.  46.45 WizardCM
53.  46.59 ExultantCarn
54.  46.60 Neon47
55.  46.96 wearephamily1719
56.  47.01 Sub1Hour
57.  47.17 Greyson bananas
58.  47.30 xyzzy
59.  47.43 Vince M
60.  47.51 TheReasonableCuber
61.  47.56 FishTalons
62.  47.94 Triangles_are_cubers
63.  47.96 Maxematician
64.  48.42 Chris Van Der Brink
65.  49.32 weatherman223
66.  49.68 MattP98
67.  50.03 Enoch Jiang
68.  50.57 Koen van Aller
69.  51.37 InlandEmpireCuber
70.  51.38 KamTheCuber
71.  51.64 CodingCuber
72.  51.94 stanley chapel
73.  52.25 drpfisherman
74.  52.98 Calcube
75.  53.18 Kacper Jędrzejuk
76.  53.79 rdurette10
77.  54.38 Fisko
78.  54.78 Ali161102
79.  55.21 thecubemaster23
80.  55.86 AmyCubes_
81.  56.24 CornerTwisted
82.  56.51 DUDECUBER
83.  56.90 AidenCubes
84.  56.95 theFMCgod
85.  57.60 yahia
86.  57.68 Caleb Ashley
87.  57.79 Omkar1
88.  58.53 InfinityCuber324
89.  58.55 tavery343
90.  58.57 Kgr
91.  58.60 LittleLumos
92.  59.35 Nitin Kumar 2018
93.  59.64 bluishshark
94.  59.69 elimescube
95.  1:00.36 breadears
96.  1:00.49 ARJCuber
97.  1:00.98 Sawyer
98.  1:01.76 Daniel 3x3
99.  1:02.02 rlnninja44
100.  1:02.87 vilkkuti25
101.  1:03.11 Uwais
102.  1:03.67 CT-6666
103.  1:03.94 Abram Grimsley
104.  1:04.52 DavidEdwards
105.  1:05.33 jcuber213
106.  1:05.41 Firestorming_1
107.  1:05.63 nigelthecuber
108.  1:06.80 Luke Solves Cubes
109.  1:07.79 padddi
110.  1:07.92 Sellerie11
111.  1:07.97 Poorcuber09
112.  1:08.60 KellanTheCubingCoder
113.  1:10.84 Cubing_Paddy
114.  1:11.57 Isaiah The Scott
115.  1:11.84 filmip
116.  1:12.06 One Wheel
117.  1:12.12 DemonChihuahua
118.  1:12.93 myoder
119.  1:12.96 Henry13
120.  1:15.02 Cubing Mania
121.  1:15.38 Tekooo
122.  1:15.40 ARSCubing
123.  1:15.41 jameschng
124.  1:16.30 SpeedCubeLegend17
125.  1:19.09 Meanjuice
126.  1:20.15 Ppcubing
127.  1:20.41 Swagrid
128.  1:22.27 Enirolf
129.  1:22.78 ninjaravioli
130.  1:25.44 Topher_
131.  1:25.53 Jason Tzeng
132.  1:27.39 kbrune
133.  1:27.76 The_T01let
134.  1:28.07 Ravman
135.  1:29.10 Jrg
136.  1:32.74 Halqrius
137.  1:32.75 sporteisvogel
138.  1:33.94 IsekaiMe
139.  1:34.43 Dabmachine1
140.  1:36.23 Hazwi
141.  1:36.26 N4C0
142.  1:38.01 Rubika-37-021204
143.  1:41.58 Kyle Ho
144.  1:42.43 Quixoteace
145.  1:43.64 fdskljgrie
146.  1:43.70 Heheheha
147.  1:45.25 NoSekt
148.  1:47.89 Jacck
149.  1:53.80 YellowEnte
150.  1:56.97 RisingShinx
151.  2:11.18 shaub1
152.  2:11.93 Jack Law
153.  2:35.46 EmmaTheCapicorn
154.  2:42.70 arbivara
155.  2:45.84 Akshath
156.  2:48.89 Timo961
157.  3:01.41 Mormi
158.  3:36.86 Qzinator
159.  4:18.03 Mrdoobery
160.  DNF mariotdias
160.  DNF Rollercoasterben 
160.  DNF CubeLub3r


*5x5x5*(108)
1.  48.93 Jacob Nokes
2.  56.07 Chris Choi
3.  57.00 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  57.37 Luke Garrett
5.  57.42 Heewon Seo
6.  1:01.36 ichcubegerne
7.  1:01.58 Hargun02
8.  1:01.60 Ryan Pilat
9.  1:02.49 Hayden Ng
10.  1:03.58 David ep
11.  1:06.21 abhijat
12.  1:07.99 Ash Black
13.  1:08.11 turtwig
14.  1:09.29 HawaiiLife745
15.  1:10.93 agradess2
16.  1:12.01 jihu1011
17.  1:12.43 DhruvA
18.  1:12.65 michaelxfy
19.  1:14.16 sigalig
20.  1:15.74 KingWilwin16
21.  1:16.10 João Vinicius
22.  1:16.20 leomannen
23.  1:16.46 Boris McCoy
24.  1:16.98 DGCubes
25.  1:19.28 BradenTheMagician
26.  1:19.58 LwBigcubes
27.  1:20.35 Tues
28.  1:20.63 MrKuba600
29.  1:22.71 NathanaelCubes
30.  1:22.72 Vince M
31.  1:23.14 Magma Cubing
32.  1:23.18 Chris Van Der Brink
33.  1:23.33 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
34.  1:23.46 Neon47
35.  1:25.12 2018KEAR02
36.  1:25.60 drpfisherman
37.  1:25.66 JacobLittleton
38.  1:26.27 Ianwubby
38.  1:26.27 WizardCM
40.  1:26.67 Ontricus
41.  1:28.44 xyzzy
42.  1:28.82 aznbn
43.  1:28.83 edsch
44.  1:30.40 TheReasonableCuber
45.  1:30.44 Trexrush1
46.  1:32.99 Timona
47.  1:34.02 Mr_Man_I_Am
48.  1:35.11 Koen van Aller
49.  1:35.57 rdurette10
50.  1:38.56 Kacper Jędrzejuk
51.  1:38.73 MattP98
52.  1:39.15 Cubey_Tube
53.  1:39.36 AmyCubes_
54.  1:39.73 Calcube
55.  1:42.77 Maxematician
56.  1:44.57 FishTalons
57.  1:44.90 Triangles_are_cubers
58.  1:46.03 Nitin Kumar 2018
59.  1:47.25 weatherman223
60.  1:47.82 breadears
61.  1:48.61 vilkkuti25
62.  1:53.08 KamTheCuber
63.  1:54.88 Fisko
64.  1:57.09 c00bmaster
65.  1:57.13 elimescube
66.  1:57.56 Ali161102
67.  1:58.35 CornerTwisted
68.  1:59.83 wearephamily1719
69.  2:01.90 Firestorming_1
70.  2:02.91 nigelthecuber
71.  2:03.06 Daniel 3x3
72.  2:05.22 Poorcuber09
73.  2:07.09 One Wheel
74.  2:09.99 Uwais
75.  2:10.29 fdskljgrie
76.  2:11.85 rlnninja44
77.  2:11.90 bluishshark
78.  2:12.63 filmip
79.  2:16.10 Jrg
80.  2:18.27 InfinityCuber324
81.  2:25.64 Enoch Jiang
82.  2:27.50 Rubika-37-021204
83.  2:29.17 Kgr
84.  2:30.95 Li Xiang
85.  2:31.53 Sellerie11
86.  2:36.37 Jacck
87.  2:37.83 CT-6666
88.  2:40.39 Cubing_Paddy
89.  2:42.73 theFMCgod
90.  2:43.53 kbrune
91.  2:46.03 tavery343
92.  2:47.76 myoder
93.  2:49.63 sporteisvogel
94.  2:51.46 Jason Tzeng
95.  2:57.81 Quixoteace
96.  3:05.89 Meanjuice
97.  3:10.87 SpeedCubeLegend17
98.  3:44.41 Jack Law
99.  3:55.28 Enirolf
100.  4:12.53 Huntsidermy Cubed
101.  4:36.95 EmmaTheCapicorn
102.  DNF qaz
102.  DNF MCuber
102.  DNF Isaiah The Scott
102.  DNF Sawyer
102.  DNF White KB
102.  DNF padddi
102.  DNF arbivara


*6x6x6*(49)
1.  1:31.84 Jacob Nokes
2.  1:33.72 Dream Cubing
3.  1:47.98 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:52.53 Ash Black
5.  1:52.72 Chris Choi
6.  1:53.98 Hargun02
7.  1:57.11 Luke Garrett
8.  2:02.73 michaelxfy
9.  2:03.08 jihu1011
10.  2:05.67 agradess2
11.  2:08.67 theFMCgod
12.  2:12.73 drpfisherman
13.  2:16.82 LwBigcubes
14.  2:16.89 DhruvA
15.  2:18.81 xyzzy
16.  2:20.56 MrKuba600
17.  2:20.98 DGCubes
18.  2:22.71 turtwig
19.  2:25.63 David ep
20.  2:25.95 qaz
21.  2:39.01 Ianwubby
22.  2:40.79 Magma Cubing
23.  2:47.76 WizardCM
24.  2:49.57 leomannen
25.  2:51.34 TheReasonableCuber
26.  2:54.53 2018KEAR02
27.  3:09.49 AmyCubes_
28.  3:11.28 Koen van Aller
29.  3:19.64 elimescube
30.  3:21.86 Nitin Kumar 2018
31.  3:23.50 Cubey_Tube
32.  3:27.15 Calcube
33.  3:27.41 vilkkuti25
34.  3:33.56 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  3:43.21 One Wheel
36.  3:46.50 Firestorming_1
37.  3:50.21 Jrg
38.  3:51.74 c00bmaster
39.  4:10.14 Isaiah The Scott
40.  4:53.00 thomas.sch
41.  4:55.65 Jacck
42.  4:57.57 Uwais
43.  5:04.29 bluishshark
44.  5:14.31 Sellerie11
45.  5:21.51 sporteisvogel
46.  8:22.21 EmmaTheCapicorn
47.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
47.  DNF myoder
47.  DNF InfinityCuber324


*7x7x7*(38)
1.  2:23.86 Dream Cubing
2.  2:34.51 Jacob Nokes
3.  2:40.88 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  2:42.16 Chris Choi
5.  2:50.20 Hargun02
6.  2:50.87 AndyMok
7.  2:54.67 ichcubegerne
8.  2:58.77 LwBigcubes
9.  3:05.32 michaelxfy
10.  3:06.07 theFMCgod
11.  3:08.63 Ash Black
12.  3:10.87 jihu1011
13.  3:16.95 drpfisherman
14.  3:26.07 Keroma12
15.  3:36.58 MrKuba600
16.  3:40.47 João Vinicius
17.  3:44.18 xyzzy
18.  3:46.12 DGCubes
19.  3:49.21 Magma Cubing
20.  4:05.04 Ianwubby
21.  4:15.78 2018KEAR02
22.  4:17.64 David ep
23.  4:31.69 TheReasonableCuber
24.  4:47.97 elimescube
25.  5:06.83 AmyCubes_
26.  5:08.27 vilkkuti25
27.  5:14.97 Koen van Aller
28.  5:30.18 Firestorming_1
29.  5:30.90 Cubey_Tube
30.  5:31.33 Calcube
31.  5:38.14 c00bmaster
32.  5:40.23 Kacper Jędrzejuk
33.  5:48.54 Jrg
34.  5:58.63 One Wheel
35.  7:00.86 Uwais
36.  7:07.82 Isaiah The Scott
37.  7:35.56 padddi
38.  DNF EmmaTheCapicorn


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(65)
1.  3.18 BrianJ
2.  3.75 fdskljgrie
3.  4.69 TipsterTrickster 


Spoiler



4.  5.32 Luke Garrett
5.  5.38 I am gan for cubes
6.  5.46 turtwig
7.  5.75 CornerTwisted
8.  5.95 Daniel 3x3
9.  6.66 Tues
10.  7.28 YellowEnte
11.  7.85 KDJ
12.  8.91 theFMCgod
13.  9.01 agradess2
14.  9.10 BradenTheMagician
15.  9.20 sigalig
16.  9.40 Redicubeman
17.  9.58 Jack Law
18.  9.63 Shaun Mack
19.  10.53 tsutt099
20.  10.79 Ash Black
21.  11.37 DGCubes
22.  11.84 ichcubegerne
23.  13.26 David ep
24.  13.54 Greyson bananas
25.  13.90 Danny Morgan
26.  14.03 nigelthecuber
27.  14.46 Ryan Pilat
28.  15.58 dhafin
29.  17.66 Ontricus
30.  18.12 AmyCubes_
31.  18.18 Mike Hughey
32.  18.24 kbrune
33.  19.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
34.  20.24 Fisko
35.  22.05 Huntsidermy Cubed
36.  22.10 Nitin Kumar 2018
37.  23.05 stanley chapel
38.  24.13 Ppcubing
39.  24.31 João Vinicius
40.  25.93 Koen van Aller
41.  29.87 WizardCM
42.  30.58 SpeedCubeLegend17
43.  31.87 Jacck
44.  32.05 bluishshark
45.  35.38 KamTheCuber
46.  36.52 Cubey_Tube
47.  40.21 Jan Kasprzak
48.  45.78 CodingCuber
49.  47.32 MatsBergsten
50.  52.48 Qzinator
51.  1:11.11 PiMaster314
52.  1:12.28 weatherman223
53.  1:17.01 TheReasonableCuber
54.  1:18.90 ninjaravioli
55.  1:25.06 arbivara
56.  1:33.38 Jacob Nokes
57.  1:43.39 c00bmaster
58.  2:15.54 CryptoConnor
59.  DNF UkkoE
59.  DNF edsch
59.  DNF Hazwi
59.  DNF Ravman
59.  DNF CJ York
59.  DNF CubeLub3r
59.  DNF Cubing_Paddy


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(48)
1.  17.35 sigalig
2.  20.74 JakeAK
3.  23.19 Ryan Pilat


Spoiler



4.  23.25 KDJ
5.  23.81 arquillian
6.  25.98 ican97
7.  28.68 riovqn
8.  29.38 abunickabhi
9.  29.60 Victor Tang
10.  31.64 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
11.  32.41 Keroma12
12.  33.28 2019ECKE02
13.  34.89 dhafin
14.  37.40 Huntsidermy Cubed
15.  38.56 kainos
16.  42.12 BradyCubes08
17.  53.51 Chris Choi
18.  57.08 Nihahhat
19.  59.50 Ali161102
20.  59.68 DesertWolf
21.  1:01.92 AmyCubes_
22.  1:02.57 qatumciuzacqul
23.  1:10.41 FishTalons
24.  1:20.00 LittleLumos
25.  1:22.63 Dream Cubing
26.  1:30.90 filmip
27.  1:33.77 SpeedyOctahedron
28.  1:36.34 Luke Garrett
29.  1:38.40 MatsBergsten
30.  1:44.14 KamTheCuber
31.  1:46.81 SpeedCubeLegend17
32.  2:08.85 João Vinicius
33.  2:15.90 kbrune
34.  2:18.06 DemonChihuahua
35.  2:27.46 ichcubegerne
36.  2:28.09 WizardCM
37.  2:47.23 Jacck
38.  3:45.93 Jacob Nokes
39.  4:23.25 sporteisvogel
40.  5:02.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
41.  7:54.60 theFMCgod
42.  DNF NathanaelCubes
42.  DNF DGCubes
42.  DNF Ricardo Zapata
42.  DNF padddi
42.  DNF Ravman
42.  DNF Cubey_Tube
42.  DNF TheReasonableCuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(17)
1.  1:39.23 sigalig
2.  1:52.05 theFMCgod
3.  1:57.66 KDJ


Spoiler



4.  2:13.54 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  2:21.83 Victor Tang
6.  3:14.44 ican97
7.  3:53.32 Ryan Pilat
8.  4:37.20 AmyCubes_
9.  7:26.32 LittleLumos
10.  7:48.19 FishTalons
11.  8:13.31 Jacck
12.  9:02.19 ichcubegerne
13.  DNF 2019ECKE02
13.  DNF sporteisvogel
13.  DNF kbrune
13.  DNF DesertWolf
13.  DNF MatsBergsten


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)
1.  3:22.40 sigalig
2.  3:34.45 theFMCgod
3.  4:21.78 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  4:29.70 KDJ
5.  6:17.74 Victor Tang
6.  7:22.07 Keroma12
7.  9:21.30 ican97
8.  11:27.54 Ryan Pilat
9.  12:13.10 AmyCubes_
10.  20:10.41 Jacck


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Victor Tang
1.  DNF AmyCubes_

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Cube for Thewan

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  31/35 56:20 Keroma12
2.  29/31 57:25 KDJ
3.  13/14 55:27 AmyCubes_


Spoiler



4.  19/29 58:31 2019ECKE02
5.  4/4 60:29 Auric Cui
6.  4/5 52:27 theFMCgod
7.  2/2 1:49 Huntsidermy Cubed
8.  2/3 11:38 Jacck
9.  1/2 19:17 Koen van Aller
9.  4/9 41:28 NathanaelCubes
9.  1/2 7:08 João Vinicius


*3x3x3 one-handed*(180)
1.  10.25 Luke Garrett
2.  10.91 Shaun Mack
3.  12.11 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  12.43 BradyCubes08
5.  12.52 NathanaelCubes
6.  12.92 Benjamin Warry
7.  12.95 Mantas U
8.  13.23 Ryan Pilat
9.  13.45 Hargun02
10.  13.68 Nihahhat
11.  13.83 Charles Jerome
12.  14.06 Dream Cubing
13.  14.14 Brendyn Dunagan
14.  14.18 Hayden Ng
15.  14.30 DLXCubing
16.  14.41 asacuber
17.  14.47 tsutt099
18.  14.90 Victor Tang
19.  15.05 Bill Domiano
20.  15.24 Tues
21.  15.27 Ash Black
22.  15.31 Max C.
23.  15.48 NewoMinx
24.  15.88 turtwig
25.  15.93 qaz
26.  15.95 MrKuba600
27.  16.01 Ricardo Zapata
28.  16.29 ichcubegerne
29.  16.36 midnightcuberx
30.  16.38 DhruvA
30.  16.38 leomannen
32.  16.67 HawaiiLife745
33.  16.76 remopihel
34.  16.78 eyeballboi
35.  16.87 Kylegadj
36.  16.92 Jacob Nokes
37.  17.18 Chris Choi
38.  17.31 David ep
39.  18.30 ARJCuber
39.  18.30 Ontricus
41.  18.42 João Vinicius
42.  18.47 Neon47
43.  18.54 JakeAK
44.  18.66 Redicubeman
45.  18.84 MJbaka
46.  18.88 Cale S
47.  19.13 Mr_Man_I_Am
48.  19.14 TheReasonableCuber
49.  19.20 Luke Solves Cubes
50.  19.35 wearephamily1719
51.  19.42 mihnea3000
52.  19.58 michaelxfy
53.  19.65 Jude_Stradtner
54.  19.71 PCCuber
55.  19.73 Cubey_Tube
56.  19.84 agradess2
57.  19.91 abunickabhi
58.  20.00 yijunleow
59.  20.10 ican97
60.  20.19 MCuber
61.  20.21 BradenTheMagician
62.  20.29 WizardCM
63.  20.33 Puppet09
64.  20.57 nonamed_duck
65.  20.69 Triangles_are_cubers
66.  21.06 MattP98
67.  21.12 xyzzy
68.  21.16 Chris Van Der Brink
69.  21.35 trangium
70.  21.37 Trexrush1
71.  21.51 DGCubes
72.  21.57 theFMCgod
73.  21.91 AmyCubes_
73.  21.91 KingWilwin16
75.  22.16 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
76.  22.34 thecubemaster23
77.  22.51 edsch
78.  22.69 Sub1Hour
79.  22.83 CornerTwisted
80.  23.04 Parke187
81.  23.24 Swagrid
82.  23.85 Timona
83.  23.90 Fred Lang
84.  24.03 VectorCubes
85.  24.26 Kgr
86.  24.36 Ty Y.
87.  24.39 Eli Apperson
88.  24.41 Sawyer
89.  24.47 Ssiא
90.  25.06 DemonChihuahua
91.  25.42 drpfisherman
92.  25.59 Fisko
93.  25.72 Omkar1
94.  25.88 nigelthecuber
95.  26.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
96.  26.86 qatumciuzacqul
97.  27.20 Magma Cubing
98.  27.41 LittleLumos
99.  27.45 2018KEAR02
100.  27.54 EdyuFrostpawGH
101.  27.62 Nitin Kumar 2018
102.  27.78 Dabmachine1
102.  27.78 BMcCl1
104.  27.81 JacobLittleton
105.  27.93 floqualmie
106.  27.95 Calcube
107.  28.41 dhafin
108.  28.55 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
109.  28.58 CodingCuber
110.  28.90 Oliver Pällo
111.  29.43 InfinityCuber324
112.  29.47 Greyson bananas
113.  29.67 Ianwubby
114.  29.96 Koen van Aller
115.  29.98 vilkkuti25
116.  30.02 bbbbbbbowen
117.  31.23 Ravman
118.  31.33 Firestorming_1
119.  31.74 bluishshark
120.  31.90 Hyperion
121.  32.10 Super_Cuber903
122.  32.23 rdurette10
123.  32.43 AidenCubes
124.  32.68 jcuber213
125.  33.10 DUDECUBER
126.  33.19 Kyle Ho
127.  33.40 Ali161102
128.  33.91 Isaiah The Scott
129.  34.10 rlnninja44
130.  34.53 KellanTheCubingCoder
131.  35.64 ARSCubing
132.  36.20 Cubing Mania
133.  36.92 Ppcubing
134.  37.56 pb_cuber
135.  37.79 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
136.  38.02 DavidEdwards
137.  38.14 Jack Law
138.  38.49 Heheheha
139.  38.68 tavery343
140.  39.39 Cubing_Paddy
141.  39.68 cubenerd74
142.  39.92 SpeedyOctahedron
143.  40.10 Uwais
144.  40.97 fdskljgrie
145.  41.52 filmip
146.  41.68 Topher_
147.  41.97 The_T01let
148.  42.52 Poorcuber09
149.  43.34 ryan337dogo
150.  45.28 sporteisvogel
151.  45.76 Henry13
152.  46.40 Enirolf
153.  46.70 arbivara
154.  47.24 UkkoE
155.  48.06 EthanMCuber
156.  48.07 Hazwi
157.  48.67 Jan Kasprzak
158.  50.05 N4C0
159.  50.49 SpeedCubeLegend17
160.  51.17 GabTheCuber
161.  51.62 Rubika-37-021204
162.  54.92 Jany
163.  55.67 Meanjuice
164.  55.82 Tekooo
165.  57.70 kbrune
166.  58.11 Chai003
167.  59.81 wgisme
168.  1:01.66 Akshath
169.  1:01.95 Jacck
170.  1:03.97 Panagiotis Christopoulos
171.  1:08.29 Huntsidermy Cubed
172.  1:12.33 roxanajohnson01
173.  1:14.58 I am gan for cubes
174.  1:24.95 Quixoteace
175.  DNF CubeLub3r
175.  DNF padddi
175.  DNF Noob's Cubes
175.  DNF YellowEnte
175.  DNF shaub1
175.  DNF joshisbored


*3x3x3 With feet*(8)
1.  1:38.26 fdskljgrie
2.  1:40.65 Neon47
3.  3:59.24 Uwais


Spoiler



4.  4:13.10 Cubing_Paddy
5.  5:15.96 DUDECUBER
6.  DNF wgisme
6.  DNF Enirolf
6.  DNF The_T01let


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(19)
1.  38.15 DGCubes
2.  39.25 ichcubegerne
3.  45.28 theFMCgod


Spoiler



4.  57.88 thecubemaster23
5.  1:05.47 Greyson bananas
6.  1:07.86 TheReasonableCuber
7.  1:18.90 Jacck
8.  1:40.16 AmyCubes_
9.  1:54.50 Nitin Kumar 2018
10.  1:57.83 Quixoteace
11.  2:26.89 The_T01let
12.  2:42.05 Enirolf
13.  3:07.24 Huntsidermy Cubed
14.  3:29.51 arbivara
15.  4:20.42 fdskljgrie
16.  DNF WizardCM
16.  DNF kbrune
16.  DNF Meanjuice
16.  DNF Jack Law


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(12)
1.  30.67 (31, 29, 32) arbivara
2.  40.00 (43, 41, 36) nigelthecuber
3.  43.33 (44, 42, 44) Kacper Jędrzejuk


Spoiler



4.  DNF (20, DNS, DNS) Cale S
4.  DNF (27, DNF, DNS) jronge94
4.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) davidr
4.  DNF (32, 32, DNS) kbrune
4.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) DynaXT
4.  DNF (42, 49, DNS) Rollercoasterben 
4.  DNF (43, 56, DNF) CornerTwisted
4.  DNF (60, DNS, DNS) EthanMCuber
4.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Meanjuice


*2-3-4 Relay*(100)
1.  36.34 Luke Garrett
2.  43.04 Jacob Nokes
3.  45.07 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  46.64 tsutt099
5.  47.01 BradyCubes08
6.  47.88 HawaiiLife745
7.  49.49 Ontricus
8.  50.18 Hargun02
9.  50.21 BradenTheMagician
10.  50.84 David ep
11.  51.52 DhruvA
12.  52.18 MCuber
13.  52.42 DGCubes
14.  52.52 Tues
15.  55.64 ichcubegerne
16.  55.70 michaelxfy
17.  57.62 Ash Black
18.  57.85 agradess2
19.  58.68 Cubey_Tube
20.  59.60 theFMCgod
21.  59.69 JacobLittleton
22.  59.98 aznbn
23.  1:02.78 Koen van Aller
24.  1:03.26 weatherman223
25.  1:03.63 Mr_Man_I_Am
26.  1:03.77 Chris Van Der Brink
27.  1:05.46 Danny Morgan
28.  1:05.69 Magma Cubing
29.  1:05.72 Ianwubby
30.  1:06.34 Caleb Ashley
31.  1:07.10 Greyson bananas
32.  1:07.79 TheReasonableCuber
33.  1:08.01 thecubemaster23
34.  1:08.23 WizardCM
35.  1:08.55 DUDECUBER
36.  1:08.76 Oliver Pällo
37.  1:09.01 Triangles_are_cubers
38.  1:09.83 stanley chapel
39.  1:11.84 João Vinicius
40.  1:14.07 bbbbbbbowen
41.  1:14.94 abunickabhi
42.  1:15.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  1:15.30 CodingCuber
44.  1:15.51 Kgr
45.  1:15.96 tavery343
46.  1:16.20 InfinityCuber324
47.  1:17.46 vilkkuti25
48.  1:17.89 Calcube
49.  1:18.64 AidenCubes
50.  1:20.43 yahia
51.  1:20.70 Fisko
52.  1:20.94 Ali161102
53.  1:21.51 CornerTwisted
54.  1:21.68 rdurette10
55.  1:22.73 Abram Grimsley
56.  1:23.46 ARSCubing
57.  1:24.02 AmyCubes_
58.  1:26.47 Luke Solves Cubes
59.  1:26.50 Nitin Kumar 2018
60.  1:27.84 Ppcubing
61.  1:28.47 Sawyer
62.  1:32.48 Cubing Mania
63.  1:32.70 CT-6666
64.  1:33.01 Firestorming_1
65.  1:34.08 DavidEdwards
66.  1:36.93 ninjaravioli
67.  1:37.98 padddi
68.  1:38.49 bluishshark
69.  1:38.63 KellanTheCubingCoder
70.  1:39.78 Uwais
71.  1:40.74 Tekooo
72.  1:40.78 cubenerd74
73.  1:41.92 myoder
74.  1:44.08 Poorcuber09
75.  1:45.59 Heheheha
76.  1:48.37 Swagrid
77.  1:48.46 Dabmachine1
78.  1:50.00 Cubing_Paddy
79.  1:51.60 Jack_Slattery27
80.  1:54.18 Jrg
81.  1:54.47 Jason Tzeng
82.  1:55.85 fdskljgrie
83.  1:56.27 Enirolf
84.  1:58.65 Meanjuice
85.  1:59.72 Kyle Ho
86.  1:59.79 Daniel 3x3
87.  2:01.57 Ravman
88.  2:01.79 SpeedCubeLegend17
89.  2:02.40 One Wheel
90.  2:04.41 Hazwi
91.  2:12.72 The_T01let
92.  2:16.85 Quixoteace
93.  2:38.71 Jacck
94.  2:42.35 Jack Law
95.  2:57.58 EmmaTheCapicorn
96.  3:26.96 Akshath
97.  3:40.51 Huntsidermy Cubed
98.  4:08.08 Mormi
99.  4:09.13 Timo961
100.  4:42.43 Mrdoobery


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(46)
1.  1:33.90 Jacob Nokes
2.  1:46.02 Luke Garrett
3.  1:50.92 David ep


Spoiler



4.  1:51.72 Dream Cubing
5.  1:53.33 ichcubegerne
6.  2:08.22 michaelxfy
7.  2:08.41 Hargun02
8.  2:08.42 João Vinicius
9.  2:09.27 Ash Black
10.  2:10.88 theFMCgod
11.  2:14.92 WizardCM
12.  2:21.24 DGCubes
13.  2:26.42 TheReasonableCuber
14.  2:28.81 JacobLittleton
15.  2:31.70 aznbn
16.  2:34.05 Mr_Man_I_Am
17.  2:38.97 Ianwubby
18.  2:39.93 Chris Van Der Brink
19.  2:40.67 Magma Cubing
20.  2:45.66 Cubey_Tube
21.  2:50.92 fdskljgrie
22.  2:51.23 Calcube
23.  2:55.56 rdurette10
24.  2:57.02 Fisko
25.  2:58.98 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  3:10.40 AmyCubes_
27.  3:12.19 Nitin Kumar 2018
28.  3:13.46 vilkkuti25
29.  3:15.42 weatherman223
30.  3:19.29 Firestorming_1
31.  3:31.51 tavery343
32.  3:36.45 Ali161102
33.  3:50.90 InfinityCuber324
34.  3:58.57 AidenCubes
35.  4:21.45 One Wheel
36.  4:30.24 Tekooo
37.  4:34.36 Cubing_Paddy
38.  4:36.27 Jason Tzeng
39.  4:36.49 DUDECUBER
40.  4:36.67 myoder
41.  4:40.22 Jrg
42.  5:25.81 Quixoteace
43.  5:29.87 SpeedCubeLegend17
44.  6:13.27 Jack Law
45.  8:22.10 EmmaTheCapicorn
46.  10:00.77 Huntsidermy Cubed


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  3:14.64 Jacob Nokes
2.  3:53.63 ichcubegerne
3.  4:11.39 michaelxfy


Spoiler



4.  4:23.47 DGCubes
5.  4:51.45 Ianwubby
6.  4:58.80 WizardCM
7.  5:12.31 David ep
8.  5:22.72 Magma Cubing
9.  5:38.69 TheReasonableCuber
10.  6:01.52 JacobLittleton
11.  6:06.01 AmyCubes_
12.  6:18.71 vilkkuti25
13.  6:32.66 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  6:44.35 Cubing_Paddy
15.  7:07.29 Cubey_Tube
16.  8:00.96 Ali161102
17.  8:11.46 Jrg
18.  15:23.06 EmmaTheCapicorn


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  6:12.47 Jacob Nokes
2.  6:48.60 ichcubegerne
3.  7:05.57 HawaiiLife745


Spoiler



4.  7:08.60 michaelxfy
5.  8:35.53 DGCubes
6.  9:15.02 TheReasonableCuber
7.  9:26.44 WizardCM
8.  10:02.94 JacobLittleton
9.  11:23.53 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  11:42.11 Cubey_Tube
11.  11:49.66 vilkkuti25
12.  14:31.55 Jrg


*Clock*(101)
1.  3.88 Carter-Thomas
2.  3.99 VectorCubes
3.  4.77 2018KEAR02


Spoiler



4.  5.17 Jude_Stradtner
5.  5.23 edsch
6.  5.30 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  5.30 michaelxfy
8.  5.37 DesertWolf
9.  5.45 Luke Garrett
9.  5.45 Jakub D
11.  5.57 MartinN13
12.  5.65 theFMCgod
13.  5.76 Clock_Enthusiast
14.  5.78 Oliver Pällo
15.  5.79 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
16.  5.98 arquillian
17.  6.04 Chris Van Der Brink
18.  6.09 Mattia Pasquini
19.  6.41 Charles Jerome
20.  6.42 Theo Goluboff
21.  6.56 2017LAMB06
22.  6.80 tsutt099
23.  6.93 Shaun Mack
24.  7.12 Ryan Pilat
25.  7.15 CornerTwisted
26.  7.17 Jervis38
27.  7.31 AndyMok
28.  7.32 BradyCubes08
29.  7.55 floqualmie
30.  7.56 drpfisherman
31.  7.58 Elijah Rain Phelps
32.  7.74 BradenTheMagician
33.  7.75 cubingintherain
34.  7.87 David ep
35.  7.88 JackPfeifer
36.  7.89 AmyCubes_
37.  7.99 BrianJ
38.  8.01 InfinityCuber324
39.  8.14 weatherman223
40.  8.26 Hayden Ng
41.  8.30 Danny Morgan
42.  8.38 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  8.40 Greyson bananas
44.  8.67 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
45.  8.84 Ty Y.
45.  8.84 Chris Choi
47.  8.92 MCuber
48.  8.97 Parke187
49.  9.14 Tues
50.  9.28 Jacob Nokes
51.  9.33 Ash Black
52.  9.45 Panagiotis Christopoulos
53.  9.57 Nong Quoc Khanh
54.  9.94 João Vinicius
55.  10.03 Fisko
56.  10.12 DynaXT
57.  10.30 SpeedCubeLegend17
58.  10.45 Sub1Hour
59.  10.64 DGCubes
60.  10.92 Calcube
61.  10.95 ichcubegerne
62.  11.25 bluishshark
63.  11.28 Eli Apperson
64.  11.63 Triangles_are_cubers
65.  11.65 mariotdias
66.  11.86 WizardCM
67.  11.93 wearephamily1719
68.  11.97 rdurette10
69.  12.11 rlnninja44
70.  12.72 ErezE
71.  13.08 Jason Tzeng
72.  13.11 Luke Solves Cubes
73.  13.43 elimescube
74.  13.44 Heheheha
75.  13.49 Cubey_Tube
76.  13.73 CubeLub3r
77.  13.85 JacobLittleton
78.  13.97 Halqrius
79.  14.02 Kyle Ho
80.  14.27 TheReasonableCuber
81.  14.58 Magma Cubing
82.  15.12 padddi
83.  15.50 Dream Cubing
84.  16.14 ARSCubing
85.  16.79 leomannen
86.  16.89 Firestorming_1
87.  17.65 Cubing_Paddy
88.  17.85 Poorcuber09
89.  18.39 vilkkuti25
90.  18.41 PortugeeJoe
91.  18.52 Quixoteace
92.  21.18 ninjaravioli
93.  21.79 Jacck
94.  27.06 Jack Law
95.  28.05 KlotskiGold
96.  32.46 nigelthecuber
97.  44.34 Akshath
98.  54.72 Sawyer
99.  DNF 2019ECKE02
99.  DNF Koen van Aller
99.  DNF KellanTheCubingCoder


*Megaminx*(65)
1.  35.92 NewoMinx
2.  40.17 Theo Goluboff
3.  41.91 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  46.82 Hargun02
5.  50.31 Ryan Pilat
6.  53.05 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
7.  53.84 WizardCM
8.  54.16 Ash Black
9.  54.36 arquillian
10.  56.38 MrKuba600
11.  56.47 michaelxfy
12.  56.70 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  56.80 Jacob Nokes
14.  57.07 Fred Lang
15.  57.93 DhruvA
16.  1:00.98 mariotdias
17.  1:01.71 Victor Tang
18.  1:02.93 Dream Cubing
19.  1:03.11 David ep
20.  1:05.79 ichcubegerne
21.  1:08.04 DGCubes
22.  1:11.07 Mr_Man_I_Am
23.  1:14.32 Magma Cubing
24.  1:18.42 João Vinicius
25.  1:20.79 Triangles_are_cubers
26.  1:24.17 c00bmaster
27.  1:25.80 Koen van Aller
28.  1:27.53 2018KEAR02
29.  1:27.81 Fisko
30.  1:28.12 CornerTwisted
31.  1:28.65 nigelthecuber
32.  1:31.95 DynaXT
33.  1:34.25 Neon47
34.  1:38.51 TheReasonableCuber
35.  1:39.61 weatherman223
36.  1:39.96 fdskljgrie
37.  1:40.20 floqualmie
38.  1:47.29 rdurette10
39.  1:48.56 JacobLittleton
40.  1:50.03 Cubey_Tube
41.  1:51.25 Calcube
42.  1:53.19 Poorcuber09
43.  1:54.46 Greyson bananas
44.  1:57.28 AmyCubes_
45.  1:57.58 bluishshark
46.  1:59.12 vilkkuti25
47.  2:03.12 Isaiah The Scott
48.  2:04.90 dhafin
49.  2:07.99 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
50.  2:19.61 Sellerie11
51.  2:19.62 rlnninja44
52.  2:31.42 One Wheel
53.  2:33.89 Cubing_Paddy
54.  2:40.61 InfinityCuber324
55.  2:47.58 Jrg
56.  2:50.86 theFMCgod
57.  2:51.03 Meanjuice
58.  2:59.53 Jacck
59.  3:04.12 Enirolf
60.  3:08.44 Uwais
61.  3:26.67 Storm_Cube$
62.  5:22.88 EmmaTheCapicorn
63.  DNF Eli Apperson
63.  DNF DUDECUBER
63.  DNF padddi


*Pyraminx*(147)
1.  1.69 Harsha Paladugu
2.  1.73 MichaelNielsen
3.  1.74 fdskljgrie


Spoiler



4.  1.81 Daniel Partridge
5.  2.49 EvanWright1
6.  2.58 CodingCuber
6.  2.58 BrianJ
8.  2.59 Chris Van Der Brink
9.  2.61 Ryan Pilat
10.  2.68 Mr_Man_I_Am
11.  2.69 Ash Black
12.  2.72 Danny Morgan
13.  2.77 Ghost Cuber 
14.  2.81 DLXCubing
15.  2.82 remopihel
16.  2.92 Charles Jerome
17.  3.03 50ph14
18.  3.06 Shaun Mack
19.  3.14 I am gan for cubes
20.  3.17 mariotdias
21.  3.23 DGCubes
22.  3.24 Vlad Hordiienko
23.  3.25 MrKuba600
24.  3.30 tsutt099
25.  3.41 aznbn
26.  3.42 Luke Garrett
26.  3.42 wearephamily1719
28.  3.43 David ep
29.  3.44 KingTriden
30.  3.50 Theo Goluboff
31.  3.92 BradyCubes08
31.  3.92 Max C.
33.  3.93 Ontricus
34.  3.95 Daniel 3x3
35.  3.96 AndyMok
36.  4.01 SpiFunTastic
37.  4.11 BradenTheMagician
38.  4.15 MartinN13
39.  4.59 2018KEAR02
40.  4.61 WizardCM
41.  4.68 AmyCubes_
42.  4.70 Clock_Enthusiast
43.  4.73 JacobLittleton
44.  4.84 Tues
45.  4.86 João Vinicius
46.  4.88 CornerTwisted
47.  4.90 eyeballboi
48.  4.99 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
49.  5.02 Jacob Nokes
50.  5.10 Kacper Jędrzejuk
51.  5.17 michaelxfy
52.  5.21 Triangles_are_cubers
53.  5.26 leomannen
54.  5.29 Oliver Pällo
55.  5.30 Magma Cubing
56.  5.36 Omkar1
57.  5.37 rdurette10
58.  5.45 Chris Choi
59.  5.50 Parke187
60.  5.51 Jason Tzeng
61.  5.75 Jervis38
62.  5.79 agradess2
63.  5.84 VectorCubes
64.  5.98 midnightcuberx
65.  5.99 weatherman223
66.  6.02 MattP98
67.  6.15 Cubing_Paddy
68.  6.33 EthanMCuber
69.  6.50 ichcubegerne
70.  6.55 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
71.  6.75 Calcube
72.  6.77 drpfisherman
73.  6.78 Fisko
74.  6.87 Dream Cubing
75.  6.88 Hargun02
76.  6.99 ARSCubing
77.  7.04 Greyson bananas
78.  7.10 Fred Lang
79.  7.22 Jakub D
80.  7.32 SpeedCubeLegend17
81.  7.40 White KB
82.  7.48 Cubey_Tube
83.  7.70 CubeLub3r
84.  7.92 KellanTheCubingCoder
85.  7.95 Topher_
86.  8.02 Koen van Aller
87.  8.07 nigelthecuber
87.  8.07 Isaiah The Scott
87.  8.07 TheReasonableCuber
90.  8.10 Mike Hughey
91.  8.11 Super_Cuber903
92.  8.22 DynaXT
93.  8.27 MJbaka
94.  8.42 Enirolf
95.  8.48 Eli Apperson
96.  8.56 Caleb Ashley
96.  8.56 abunickabhi
98.  8.58 Poorcuber09
99.  8.64 Henry13
100.  8.66 Puppet09
101.  8.67 InfinityCuber324
102.  8.72 vilkkuti25
102.  8.72 rlnninja44
104.  8.83 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
105.  8.91 ErezE
106.  8.93 Cubing Mania
107.  8.98 Tekooo
108.  9.09 Kyle Ho
109.  9.28 Ianwubby
110.  9.38 Meanjuice
111.  9.60 AidenCubes
112.  9.68 jcuber213
113.  9.83 Jack Law
114.  9.95 Penguinocuber
115.  10.26 c00bmaster
116.  10.43 DUDECUBER
117.  10.61 Jack_Slattery27
118.  10.90 bluishshark
119.  10.95 theFMCgod
120.  11.27 Dabmachine1
121.  11.28 Uwais
122.  11.67 Heheheha
122.  11.67 Storm_Cube$
124.  11.84 Swagrid
125.  12.02 Enoch Jiang
126.  12.20 Hazwi
127.  12.32 GT8590
128.  12.81 Quixoteace
129.  12.82 tavery343
130.  13.38 Jan Kasprzak
131.  13.68 Nitin Kumar 2018
132.  14.10 Jacck
133.  14.26 wgisme
133.  14.26 EmmaTheCapicorn
135.  14.48 ARJCuber
136.  15.17 Mrdoobery
137.  15.92 Huntsidermy Cubed
138.  16.04 Akshath
139.  16.40 kbrune
140.  17.42 Gavsters_Cubing
141.  22.24 MarkA64
142.  23.68 Andy Chakarov
143.  25.31 PortugeeJoe
144.  26.69 UkkoE
145.  32.37 DemonChihuahua
146.  33.72 cookiecube
147.  38.27 lucazdoescubingstuff


*Square-1*(115)
1.  5.75 David ep
1.  5.75 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  6.71 Benjamin Warry


Spoiler



4.  7.09 cubingintherain
4.  7.09 Elijah Rain Phelps
6.  7.35 Adweehun
7.  7.43 Oxzowachi
8.  7.49 Christopher Fandrich
9.  7.78 BrianJ
10.  8.21 EvanWright1
11.  9.04 Ryan Pilat
12.  9.05 JackPfeifer
13.  9.26 Shaun Mack
14.  9.30 2019ECKE02
15.  9.38 MaksymilianMisiak
16.  9.57 Hayden Ng
17.  9.64 arquillian
18.  9.81 Danny Morgan
19.  9.82 tsutt099
20.  9.94 DesertWolf
21.  10.15 Legomanz
22.  10.24 jwiejoo
23.  10.27 Jacob Nokes
24.  10.47 theFMCgod
25.  10.49 Theo Goluboff
26.  10.63 Cale S
27.  10.69 BradyCubes08
28.  10.74 Boris McCoy
29.  10.83 Neon47
30.  10.95 Charles Jerome
31.  11.09 EdyuFrostpawGH
32.  11.10 remopihel
33.  11.14 NewoMinx
34.  11.43 Sub1Hour
35.  11.72 Chris Choi
36.  12.10 BradenTheMagician
37.  12.22 Nong Quoc Khanh
38.  12.63 Luke Garrett
39.  13.12 Ash Black
40.  13.40 Rollercoasterben 
41.  13.65 MrKuba600
42.  14.13 ichcubegerne
43.  14.31 leomannen
44.  15.27 MichaelNielsen
45.  15.43 MCuber
46.  15.53 Ricardo Zapata
47.  15.54 CornerTwisted
48.  16.56 wearephamily1719
49.  16.78 Tues
50.  16.90 michaelxfy
51.  17.11 bluishshark
52.  17.17 Mr_Man_I_Am
53.  17.77 mariotdias
54.  17.99 DGCubes
55.  18.20 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
56.  18.29 JacobLittleton
57.  18.40 Cubey_Tube
57.  18.40 Hargun02
59.  18.46 Oliver Pällo
60.  18.47 Kacper Jędrzejuk
61.  19.11 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
62.  19.71 weatherman223
63.  19.78 floqualmie
64.  20.02 Chris Van Der Brink
65.  21.17 Fisko
66.  21.47 AmyCubes_
67.  21.49 2018KEAR02
68.  22.05 gruuby
69.  22.88 CodingCuber
70.  22.91 GrettGrett
71.  23.18 MattP98
72.  23.34 ARSCubing
73.  23.45 WizardCM
74.  23.61 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
75.  23.85 Dream Cubing
76.  24.38 PiMaster314
77.  24.61 Greyson bananas
78.  26.21 Calcube
79.  26.54 SpeedyOctahedron
80.  26.76 João Vinicius
81.  27.21 Eli Apperson
82.  27.47 InfinityCuber324
83.  27.91 bennettstouder
84.  28.25 DynaXT
85.  28.34 Parke187
86.  28.49 AidenCubes
87.  28.50 TheReasonableCuber
88.  28.92 EthanMCuber
89.  29.27 ErezE
90.  29.34 nigelthecuber
91.  29.39 drpfisherman
92.  29.50 rdurette10
93.  29.64 Meanjuice
94.  29.73 Enirolf
95.  33.15 KellanTheCubingCoder
96.  34.06 Magma Cubing
97.  34.58 Poorcuber09
98.  37.50 Sawyer
99.  38.48 Omkar1
100.  40.22 Jack_Slattery27
101.  40.37 Koen van Aller
102.  42.21 CubeLub3r
103.  43.80 Cubing Mania
104.  47.80 vilkkuti25
105.  48.29 GabTheCuber
106.  49.12 sporteisvogel
107.  55.19 Ravman
108.  1:01.84 Cubing_Paddy
109.  1:02.10 Jacck
110.  1:02.25 Daniel 3x3
111.  1:04.43 Huntsidermy Cubed
112.  1:11.30 Isaiah The Scott
113.  1:22.51 Tekooo
114.  1:46.37 Dabmachine1
115.  2:38.45 EmmaTheCapicorn


*Skewb*(122)
1.  2.44 Legomanz
2.  2.69 BradyCubes08
3.  3.03 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  3.14 Cale S
5.  3.19 parkertrager
5.  3.19 Nong Quoc Khanh
5.  3.19 tsutt099
8.  3.32 jameschng
9.  3.41 Ash Black
9.  3.41 Boris McCoy
11.  3.44 DhruvA
12.  3.45 MichaelNielsen
12.  3.45 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
14.  3.52 CornerTwisted
14.  3.52 asacuber
16.  3.58 darrensaito
17.  3.87 David ep
18.  3.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
19.  4.00 Vlad Hordiienko
20.  4.32 Magma Cubing
21.  4.36 Luke Garrett
22.  4.45 Hyperion
23.  4.48 Tues
24.  4.59 Hargun02
25.  4.63 nigelthecuber
26.  4.66 Theo Goluboff
27.  4.74 Antto Pitkänen
28.  4.82 MrKuba600
29.  4.84 leomannen
30.  4.96 2018KEAR02
31.  4.97 EvanWright1
32.  5.13 Shaun Mack
32.  5.13 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
34.  5.25 AmyCubes_
35.  5.32 InfinityCuber324
36.  5.38 VectorCubes
36.  5.38 Ty Y.
38.  5.52 Chris Van Der Brink
39.  5.64 BradenTheMagician
40.  5.96 fdskljgrie
41.  5.97 MartinN13
42.  6.01 weatherman223
43.  6.03 Triangles_are_cubers
44.  6.04 Ryan Pilat
45.  6.09 ichcubegerne
45.  6.09 wearephamily1719
47.  6.17 João Vinicius
48.  6.25 WizardCM
49.  6.33 AndyMok
50.  6.39 DUDECUBER
51.  6.40 DLXCubing
52.  6.69 Calcube
53.  6.75 Jervis38
54.  6.85 Poorcuber09
55.  6.99 Jacob Nokes
56.  7.13 Clock_Enthusiast
57.  7.23 Dream Cubing
58.  7.30 Jason Tzeng
59.  7.31 floqualmie
60.  7.33 bluishshark
61.  7.43 Cuber2s
62.  7.51 michaelxfy
63.  7.55 DynaXT
64.  7.57 Mr_Man_I_Am
65.  7.61 Greyson bananas
66.  7.73 MattP98
67.  7.99 DGCubes
68.  8.00 Neon47
69.  8.25 Cubey_Tube
70.  8.29 Fisko
71.  8.30 Timona
72.  8.44 JacobLittleton
73.  8.51 Parke187
74.  8.54 Sub1Hour
75.  8.58 ARSCubing
76.  8.62 gruuby
77.  8.71 EthanMCuber
78.  8.92 Chris Choi
79.  9.24 theFMCgod
80.  9.34 Isaiah The Scott
81.  9.37 jcuber213
81.  9.37 agradess2
83.  9.39 Swagrid
84.  10.05 Panagiotis Christopoulos
85.  10.28 Oliver Pällo
86.  10.65 KellanTheCubingCoder
87.  10.66 TheReasonableCuber
88.  10.68 Omkar1
89.  10.69 LittleLumos
90.  10.72 Koen van Aller
91.  10.92 Dabmachine1
92.  11.42 Henry13
93.  11.52 Kyle Ho
94.  11.63 Chai003
95.  11.66 rdurette10
96.  11.91 vilkkuti25
97.  12.03 Sawyer
98.  12.07 Cubing_Paddy
99.  12.16 rlnninja44
100.  12.37 Kgr
101.  12.41 Jack Law
102.  13.36 Heheheha
103.  13.37 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
104.  13.40 Super_Cuber903
105.  13.69 Ianwubby
106.  13.83 Gavsters_Cubing
107.  13.96 Puppet09
108.  14.70 Tekooo
109.  15.06 MJbaka
110.  15.14 YellowEnte
111.  17.27 Hazwi
112.  17.36 c00bmaster
113.  18.62 Meanjuice
114.  19.57 Ravman
115.  19.79 Nitin Kumar 2018
116.  20.74 EmmaTheCapicorn
117.  21.04 ARJCuber
118.  21.36 Jacck
119.  22.41 Qzinator
120.  23.31 Cubing Mania
121.  23.96 kbrune
122.  34.38 Akshath


*Kilominx*(18)
1.  23.96 WizardCM
2.  24.39 DGCubes
3.  25.13 fdskljgrie


Spoiler



4.  27.32 Kacper Jędrzejuk
5.  27.95 ichcubegerne
6.  28.41 Luke Garrett
7.  30.70 gruuby
8.  30.98 theFMCgod
9.  32.99 Jacob Nokes
10.  34.36 stanley chapel
11.  40.94 TheReasonableCuber
12.  41.11 Fisko
13.  52.33 Meanjuice
14.  53.17 AmyCubes_
15.  1:01.93 Abram Grimsley
16.  1:03.79 Magma Cubing
17.  1:16.45 Cubing Mania
18.  1:35.12 EmmaTheCapicorn


*Mini Guildford*(22)
1.  4:06.56 Jacob Nokes
2.  4:10.18 ichcubegerne
3.  4:45.53 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  5:02.79 João Vinicius
5.  5:16.06 Kacper Jędrzejuk
6.  5:31.33 TheReasonableCuber
7.  5:37.60 Chris Van Der Brink
8.  5:42.15 Fisko
9.  6:10.37 weatherman223
10.  6:14.13 JacobLittleton
11.  6:15.58 AmyCubes_
12.  6:17.18 KingWilwin16
13.  6:32.06 Magma Cubing
14.  6:54.41 Calcube
15.  7:17.46 bluishshark
16.  7:20.33 theFMCgod
17.  7:47.06 vilkkuti25
18.  7:52.46 Huntsidermy Cubed
19.  8:34.32 Cubing_Paddy
20.  9:39.45 Greyson bananas
21.  16:01.12 Quixoteace
22.  DNF Cubey_Tube


*Redi Cube*(16)
1.  5.85 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.91 DGCubes
3.  10.42 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  10.88 ichcubegerne
5.  11.00 tsutt099
6.  15.37 CornerTwisted
7.  16.72 Magma Cubing
8.  18.45 Fisko
9.  19.04 Abram Grimsley
10.  20.45 Meanjuice
11.  24.14 Cubing Mania
12.  26.56 DynaXT
13.  28.01 TheReasonableCuber
14.  29.04 AmyCubes_
15.  31.76 EmmaTheCapicorn
16.  32.20 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(8)
1.  22.58 Ash Black
2.  24.04 fdskljgrie
3.  27.14 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  34.72 ichcubegerne
5.  38.62 WizardCM
6.  54.17 TheReasonableCuber
7.  1:10.81 Jacck
8.  DNF EmmaTheCapicorn


*15 Puzzle*(7)
1.  14.30 Zamirul Faris
2.  18.02 ichcubegerne
3.  18.29 Ontricus


Spoiler



4.  23.24 DGCubes
5.  34.51 InlandEmpireCuber
6.  1:52.78 Jack Law
7.  3:24.95 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(8)
1.  50.71 any name you wish
2.  58.12 WizardCM
3.  60.40 kbrune


Spoiler



4.  61.65 Meanjuice
5.  DNF DhruvA
5.  DNF EthanMCuber
5.  DNF Cubing_Paddy
5.  DNF CornerTwisted


*Mirror Blocks*(29)
1.  15.78 BradenTheMagician
2.  19.36 fdskljgrie
3.  22.39 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  24.82 Haya_Mirror
5.  31.34 Abram Grimsley
6.  33.25 Ash Black
7.  42.13 TheReasonableCuber
8.  53.98 ErezE
9.  55.27 WizardCM
10.  55.50 DGCubes
11.  56.28 DUDECUBER
12.  57.47 Huntsidermy Cubed
13.  58.39 theFMCgod
14.  1:10.17 Cubey_Tube
15.  1:15.59 Jack Law
16.  1:17.11 AmyCubes_
17.  1:21.51 Enirolf
18.  1:35.34 I am gan for cubes
19.  1:39.16 Magma Cubing
20.  1:40.49 Elisa Rippe
21.  1:43.30 Meanjuice
22.  1:48.73 ninjaravioli
23.  2:01.16 Cubing_Paddy
24.  2:14.68 Hazwi
25.  2:20.56 Jacob Nokes
26.  3:15.59 Timo961
27.  DNF Ssiא
27.  DNF YellowEnte
27.  DNF DemonChihuahua


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:38.40 DGCubes
2.  4:44.96 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  22.24 HawaiiLife745
2.  24.30 edd_dib
3.  26.86 SpeedyOctahedron


Spoiler



4.  46.47 Chris Choi
5.  54.38 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  57.34 kits_
7.  1:23.54 DGCubes
8.  1:32.33 xyzzy



*Contest results*(363)
1.  1784 Luke Garrett
2.  1691 Ash Black
3.  1669 David ep


Spoiler



4.  1667 Jacob Nokes
5.  1625 ichcubegerne
6.  1584 Ryan Pilat
7.  1471 DGCubes
8.  1417 Dream Cubing
9.  1385 BradyCubes08
9.  1385 tsutt099
11.  1373 Hargun02
12.  1357 Tues
13.  1346 michaelxfy
14.  1337 Chris Choi
15.  1336 BradenTheMagician
16.  1334 AmyCubes_
17.  1330 WizardCM
18.  1294 MrKuba600
19.  1232 Chris Van Der Brink
20.  1213 leomannen
21.  1210 João Vinicius
21.  1210 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  1207 2018KEAR02
24.  1195 theFMCgod
25.  1192 CornerTwisted
26.  1188 Mr_Man_I_Am
27.  1177 DhruvA
28.  1173 Theo Goluboff
29.  1171 Shaun Mack
30.  1160 TheReasonableCuber
31.  1127 Cubey_Tube
32.  1107 agradess2
33.  1087 JacobLittleton
34.  1073 Greyson bananas
35.  1064 BrianJ
36.  1057 Magma Cubing
37.  1023 Charles Jerome
38.  1015 Ontricus
39.  1005 HawaiiLife745
40.  987 Fisko
41.  982 AndyMok
42.  960 weatherman223
43.  958 wearephamily1719
44.  943 fdskljgrie
45.  940 Triangles_are_cubers
46.  928 MCuber
46.  928 Calcube
48.  880 MichaelNielsen
49.  867 CodingCuber
50.  857 Boris McCoy
51.  846 nigelthecuber
52.  843 InfinityCuber324
53.  827 Neon47
53.  827 Koen van Aller
55.  818 Cale S
56.  815 tJardigradHe
57.  813 aznbn
58.  811 EvanWright1
59.  797 rdurette10
59.  797 Fred Lang
61.  795 asacuber
62.  790 abunickabhi
63.  786 Ianwubby
64.  785 edsch
65.  780 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
66.  779 Oliver Pällo
67.  778 Max C.
68.  767 turtwig
69.  760 Parke187
70.  754 Timona
71.  752 Hayden Ng
72.  749 sigalig
72.  749 drpfisherman
74.  736 MattP98
75.  729 mariotdias
76.  727 jihu1011
77.  715 bluishshark
77.  715 eyeballboi
79.  714 Sub1Hour
80.  710 JackPfeifer
81.  706 KingWilwin16
82.  705 Eli Apperson
83.  701 Redicubeman
84.  694 Mantas U
85.  693 thecubemaster23
85.  693 MartinN13
87.  680 DLXCubing
88.  679 Elijah Rain Phelps
89.  678 Jude_Stradtner
90.  673 vilkkuti25
91.  669 xyzzy
92.  667 VectorCubes
93.  665 abhijat
94.  664 Luke Solves Cubes
95.  662 DUDECUBER
96.  658 Danny Morgan
97.  651 Daniel 3x3
98.  639 cuberkid10
99.  634 Nitin Kumar 2018
100.  627 remopihel
100.  627 Kgr
102.  619 SkewbIsTheBestEvent
103.  614 Brendyn Dunagan
104.  606 KDJ
105.  604 qaz
106.  600 Swagrid
107.  598 NewoMinx
108.  588 ARJCuber
109.  587 Puppet09
110.  583 TipsterTrickster 
111.  580 Nong Quoc Khanh
112.  576 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
113.  556 KellanTheCubingCoder
114.  555 rlnninja44
115.  550 MJbaka
116.  546 Benjamin Warry
117.  541 yijunleow
118.  536 Isaiah The Scott
119.  534 bbbbbbbowen
120.  532 KamTheCuber
121.  529 Cubing Mania
122.  526 AidenCubes
123.  525 Zamirul Faris
124.  518 Cuber2s
125.  517 Caleb Ashley
126.  516 Ali161102
127.  514 DynaXT
128.  508 Omkar1
129.  503 Cubing_Paddy
130.  501 Poorcuber09
131.  500 ARSCubing
132.  498 floqualmie
133.  495 bennettstouder
134.  490 ican97
135.  489 Sawyer
136.  485 parkertrager
137.  477 Enoch Jiang
138.  476 Victor Tang
139.  474 jcuber213
140.  473 AidanNoogie
141.  472 stanley chapel
142.  467 Legomanz
142.  467 Mattia Pasquini
144.  464 Vlad Hordiienko
145.  462 Dabmachine1
146.  461 SpiFunTastic
147.  460 dhafin
148.  458 Clock_Enthusiast
149.  456 midnightcuberx
150.  455 Uwais
151.  454 Das Cubing
152.  450 vishwasankarcubing
152.  450 tavery343
154.  445 trangium
154.  445 Firestorming_1
156.  441 Maxematician
157.  437 Ricardo Zapata
158.  435 Vince M
159.  428 SpeedCubeLegend17
160.  427 KingTriden
161.  426 InlandEmpireCuber
162.  419 c00bmaster
162.  419 Heheheha
162.  419 CubeLub3r
165.  415 YellowEnte
165.  415 TheCubingAddict980
167.  412 Kyle Ho
168.  407 Topher_
169.  403 Kylegadj
170.  402 Bill Domiano
171.  401 jameschng
172.  398 Ppcubing
173.  396 DemonChihuahua
174.  394 Oxzowachi
174.  394 Meanjuice
176.  393 FishTalons
177.  390 EdyuFrostpawGH
178.  382 LittleLumos
178.  382 ExultantCarn
180.  378 ninjaravioli
181.  376 Ty Y.
182.  374 Jervis38
183.  368 Trexrush1
184.  366 2017LAMB06
185.  365 Jack Law
186.  363 Enirolf
186.  363 Super_Cuber903
186.  363 20luky3
189.  357 Jakub D
190.  355 Jason Tzeng
191.  353 DavidEdwards
191.  353 mihnea3000
193.  351 Ravman
194.  350 Amir Muzhakhaev
195.  343 yahia
196.  342 JakeAK
197.  337 EthanMCuber
198.  334 Jan Kasprzak
199.  330 kbrune
200.  329 Henry13
201.  324 Abram Grimsley
202.  322 PCCuber
202.  322 The_T01let
204.  319 I am gan for cubes
205.  318 Keroma12
206.  312 iLikeCheese
206.  312 Caleb Rogers
208.  311 BMcCl1
209.  309 elimescube
210.  308 Jacck
211.  307 Rollercoasterben 
211.  307 benzhao
213.  305 tobysthatsall
214.  304 arquillian
215.  303 SpeedyOctahedron
216.  296 filmip
217.  293 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
218.  292 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
219.  287 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
220.  284 gruuby
221.  282 cubenerd74
222.  279 Tekooo
222.  279 NathanaelCubes
224.  276 Skewb_Cube
225.  271 Davoda_IV
226.  265 HeyIts1ris
227.  259 Enter1
227.  259 Hazwi
229.  255 CT-6666
230.  250 One Wheel
231.  249 breadears
231.  249 myoder
233.  246 White KB
234.  243 nonamed_duck
235.  242 Huntsidermy Cubed
236.  237 Jrg
237.  236 DesertWolf
238.  230 Jack_Slattery27
239.  229 CryptoConnor
240.  228 Quixoteace
241.  226 eranzaza
242.  225 padddi
242.  225 AydenNguyen
244.  223 qatumciuzacqul
245.  214 Nihahhat
246.  213 Halqrius
247.  212 cubeth
248.  211 sporteisvogel
249.  207 ErezE
249.  207 Ssiא
251.  204 Garf
252.  198 Sellerie11
253.  197 Noob's Cubes
254.  190 2019ECKE02
255.  187 cubingintherain
256.  183 Nafiz Fuad Sazid
257.  181 Rubika-37-021204
258.  174 pb_cuber
259.  169 N4C0
259.  169 LwBigcubes
261.  168 Hyperion
262.  166 Hana_n
263.  163 EmmaTheCapicorn
264.  161 ryan337dogo
265.  158 Akshath
266.  154 GabTheCuber
267.  153 Mike Hughey
268.  151 Panagiotis Christopoulos
269.  149 Harsha Paladugu
270.  148 The Cubing Fanatic
271.  146 Daniel Partridge
272.  142 Chai003
273.  141 Li Xiang
274.  139 Gavsters_Cubing
275.  138 PiMaster314
275.  138 Natemophi
277.  137 Ghost Cuber 
278.  133 50ph14
278.  133 Kaito Kid Cuber
280.  132 arbivara
281.  129 Jihu Mun
282.  124 Somebody0009
283.  117 JC Botha
284.  114 Adweehun
285.  113 Mason A
286.  112 Nghia1987235
286.  112 Christopher Fandrich
288.  109 Heewon Seo
288.  109 darrensaito
290.  107 wrmlover
290.  107 G DA CUBER
292.  105 wgisme
292.  105 MaksymilianMisiak
294.  103 Carter-Thomas
295.  102 espeed
296.  98 shaub1
296.  98 jwiejoo
296.  98 Antto Pitkänen
296.  98 Joel207
300.  95 thatkid
301.  94 RisingShinx
302.  93 roxanajohnson01
302.  93 Lukz
304.  92 Nevan J
304.  92 tungsten
304.  92 Penguinocuber
307.  91 cookiecube
308.  87 Storm_Cube$
309.  85 NoSekt
310.  80 Jany
311.  78 Andy Chakarov
312.  76 WD_40 Guzzler
313.  74 Qzinator
313.  74 Mormi
315.  70 Elisa Rippe
316.  69 UkkoE
316.  69 IsekaiMe
316.  69 Jlit
319.  64 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
320.  60 Mrdoobery
321.  56 edcuberrules8473
322.  55 jordi_frei
323.  54 Nash171
324.  53 MatsBergsten
325.  52 nurhid.hisham
326.  50 GrettGrett
326.  50 riovqn
328.  48 Timo961
329.  47 Krökeldil
330.  46 1davey29
331.  45 astnon
332.  42 kainos
333.  38 ArdenLuvzCats
334.  36 childisbean
334.  36 randomboi
336.  29 joshisbored
336.  29 Haya_Mirror
338.  28 cristicris6
339.  27 leemer21
340.  23 SecretSix
340.  23 GT8590
342.  22 thomas.sch
342.  22 Lutz_P
344.  21 PortugeeJoe
345.  19 lucazdoescubingstuff
346.  18 Auric Cui
346.  18 Futurechamp77
346.  18 jronge94
349.  17 HelgeBerlin
349.  17 davidr
351.  15 any name you wish
352.  14 Cube for Thewan
353.  12 jeems
354.  11 edd_dib
355.  9 KlotskiGold
355.  9 MarkA64
357.  8 Sugacookie12
358.  7 kits_
358.  7 CJ York
358.  7 Athervus
361.  6 Connerphillips
362.  4 Joy
363.  3 2x2sAreCool


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2022)

363 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 360!

That means our winner this week is *Athervus!* Congratulations!!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 2, 2022)

Mike Hughey said:


> 363 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 360!
> 
> That means our winner this week is *Athervus!* Congratulations!!


@Athervus


----------

